# Marriott - View from the Balcony



## Fasttr

I thought it would be fun to start a thread where TUGgers can post views from their balcony at various MVC resorts. 

Here are some pics from my travels over the past few years.....

2013 Oceana Palms - 16th Floor Sunrise Building - Ocean View







2014 Newport Coast Villas - Building 3200











2014 Crystal Shores - 11th Floor - Gulf Front















2015 Frenchman's Cove - 3BR top floor St John Building















2015 Ocean Pointe - 5th Floor Cobia Building - Ocean Side


----------



## Fasttr

A couple more that I had to go digging for.....

2013 Aruba Ocean Club – peekaboo Ocean View 







2013 BeachPlace Towers 







2011 Maui Ocean Club – Original – peekaboo view


----------



## GregT

6206 Balcony - Lahaina Villas





Kauai Lagoons 4th Floor Ocean-front






4206 Balcony -- Lahaina Villas


----------



## GregT

10206 Balcony -- Lahaina Villas -- looking South to North in sequence


----------



## GregT

[Duplicate]


----------



## bazzap

Phuket Beach Club - November 2014 - Our favourite resort and view (so far!)


----------



## heckp

Marriott Aruba Surf Club July 2015 Lighthouse Tower 4th floor

https://flic.kr/p/xJKZ9i


----------



## dioxide45

bazzap said:


> Phuket Beach Club - November 2014 - Our favourite resort and view (so far!)



What kind of crazy yoga poses are you doing on your balcony Barry?


----------



## bazzap

dioxide45 said:


> What kind of crazy yoga poses are you doing on your balcony Barry?


Just my normal early morning headstand exercises!
I have no idea why it looks like this though?
When I loaded the photo it was the right way up and although I see the thumbnail upside down, for me when I click to expand it shows the right way up too - weird.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

*Views from Hawaii*

Maui Ocean Club Room 5019


----------



## Xpat

*Marriott's Beachplace Towers*


----------



## Xpat

*Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort*

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort, December 2014


----------



## l0410z

*View from Monarch*



Monarch - 4th Floor Azalea building - Ocean Front


----------



## l0410z

*Monarch View Garden View*

[Image exceeded size max and I hit submit instead if cancel


----------



## l0410z

*Monarch Garden View*



Monarch - 4th Floor Azalea building - Garden View - 2 units away from Ocean Front


----------



## cory30

l0410z said:


> View attachment 2224
> 
> Monarch - 4th Floor Azalea building - Garden View - 2 units away from Ocean Front



That is a great view. I have often wondered what kind of view some of the higher floor garden views at Monarch would have.


----------



## Fairwinds

dioxide45 said:


> What kind of crazy yoga poses are you doing on your balcony Barry?



That's why I never vacation on the other side of the earth.


----------



## l0410z

cory30 said:


> That is a great view. I have often wondered what kind of view some of the higher floor garden views at Monarch would have.



Being the first Marriott Timeshare, Marriott wasn't marketing savvy enough to figure out ocean view can fetch more than Garden.   A number of units, have nice views of the ocean even though they are labeled Garden.  

Given most of the units are fixed week, when I rent my unit, I always post the view.


----------



## disneymom1

Ocean Watch 8th Floor Scallop building - having difficulty posting photo.  Sorry


----------



## NTP66

Greg already covered the daytime shots at MOC, so here's one right before sunset (from the 6th floor on Napili Tower):


----------



## jont

Harbour Point Pelican Bldg 5th floor


----------



## Fasttr

jont said:


> Harbour Point Pelican Bldg 5th floor
> Sorry-having technical difficulties beyond my control



Serenity Now!!!!


----------



## jont

Ocean watch Pine Building 1st


----------



## jont

Fasttr said:


> Serenity Now!!!!



that's sooooooooooooo played


----------



## jont

Ocean watch Pine bldg 9th or 10 floor?


----------



## Hobee

Surfwatch Ocean Vista in 2012.  Maybe 4th floor.


----------



## dioxide45

jont said:


> Ocean watch Pine bldg 9th or 10 floor*?*



Why you askin us? Weren't you the one there?


----------



## taterhed

Luwai Beach Club. Not bad.


----------



## GrayFal

*Marriott's Frenchmans Cove STT St John Building, 4th Floor*


----------



## Marathoner

*Aruba Surf Club - Sep 2015*

Lighthouse Tower - 14th floor Oceanside View, looking north


----------



## dmharris

(There has got to be a better way to post photos here.  I've tried two different sites = Shutterfly and Flicker and multiple iterations and nothing.  Now I can't delete this post.  Nothing but frustration to offer you.  Sorry.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/1ladydi/21194347875/in/dateposted-public/


Top floor Oceana Palms, southwest corner room, building away from ocean.  Not too shabby! Four photos from an almost 360 view.


----------



## GregT

dmharris said:


> Top floor Oceana Palms, southwest corner room, building away from ocean.  Not too shabby! Four photos from an almost 360 view.



Here you go.....


----------



## Marathoner

dmharris said:


> Top floor Oceana Palms, southwest corner room, building away from ocean.  Not too shabby! Four photos from an almost 360 view.



Adding to GregT's efforts because I really like this particular photo that you put up on flickr and I thought this picture deserved an extra visual!


----------



## jont

thats an awesone photo!


----------



## dmharris

Marathoner said:


> Adding to GregT's efforts because I really like this particular photo that you put up on flickr and I thought this picture deserved an extra visual!



Marathoner, GregT and JonT, Thank you!  Now can you please tell/show me how you got these to appear!  I spent +an hour trying to get it to work.  Thanks again and God made the sunset, I just pointed and shot!


----------



## dioxide45

Grande Vista high floor in building 85.


----------



## Chrispee

Kauai Lagoons 3rd floor oceanfront


----------



## Fasttr

Custom House - Boston.  16th Floor.  South facing city view.

OK....full disclosure....no room balconies here....so this was just from my window.


----------



## GregT

This is a pic from the Ko Olina facebook page.

It is a mountain view room in Moana tower, in the north wing (not the south wing that angles towards the harbor).  This is a great view.


----------



## rsackett

Room 110 at Harbour Point in Hilton Head:






Ray


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> Custom House - Boston.  16th Floor.  South facing city view.
> 
> OK....full disclosure....no room balconies here....so this was just from my window.



*and here's the night-time version, from MY window on 16th floor, SCROLL to right for full photo*


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> *and here's the night-time version, from MY window on 16th floor, SCROLL to right for full photo*



Freaky!!!  1605 I presume?


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> Freaky!!!  1605 I presume?



  Honestly we travel so frequently that they all seem to run together, and I can't remember at all.  If I ever run across that receipt, I'll let you know, but obviously it's possible, if not highly probable. Mine is zoomed a bit more, but it looks identical, doesn't it? That was very cool to see your photo----it freaked me out too, especially when I read the floor number 16. 

  But it was a gorgeous city view, one that I would actually request again. Some like the harbor view rooms, but since we're back in the unit only at night, I prefer seeing that cityscape out my window.....very romantic to say the least. Can't tell you how many times we peered out the window from any angle and made some remark about how beautiful that looked.  Most evenings after returning from dinner we had all the lights off and the curtains pulled back while we watched movies while killing a few bottles of Cabernet that we picked up from V. Cirace & Son in North End (corner of Richmond and North Streets, across from Mare Oyster Bar, my favorite spot). BTW, great wine shop and amazing restaurant! 

  Can't see as much with harbor view at night unless you get up and walk to the window----no high-rises to light up the sky.  If we hung out during the day, harbor view would be preferable, but we're out walking somewhere all day and the daytime view seems irrelevant. During the day we want to be IN the picture, so to speak.

  I thought you'd get a kick out of that photo. Only sorry I don't have an appropriate Seinfeldism for you......   Maybe you or my buddy jont can come up with one, unless that dead horse has been buried. 

Your pic brought back a wonderful memory. We were there in October of 2012 and also 2013......the BEST time to be in New England.....beautiful foliage, perfect cool temps, football and baseball happening, and the holidays approaching----doesn't get any better. I swear I could eat my way through Boston---it's incredible. Walking to dinner was our favorite activity.


----------



## mish

*Frenchman's Cove, St. Thomas, VI 2015*

View from Jost van Dyke building.


----------



## mish

*Crystal Shores, Marco Island FL. 2015*

View from 8th floor balcony. Hot Hot Hot!!


----------



## GreenTea

I have some I would like to share, but I have no idea how to post a picture if it isn't online already at a photo sharing site.


----------



## Fasttr

GreenTea said:


> I have some I would like to share, but I have no idea how to post a picture if it isn't online already at a photo sharing site.



The easiest way if it's not on a photo sharing site is to just use the little paperclip icon (you may need to to Go Advanced to see that option) to attach it.  That will open up a box that will allow you to browse your computer folders, find the file and then click upload and it should show it as a thumbnail attachment like in the post above yours.


----------



## jont

jme said:


> Only sorry I don't have an appropriate Seinfeldism for you......   Maybe you or my buddy jont can come up with one, unless that dead horse has been buried.



Marty

No Feld for you!


----------



## jme

*Grande Ocean views from balcony*

*SCROLL to RIGHT to see full photos !!!!!!!*












































.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

jme said:


> *SCROLL to RIGHT to see full photos !!!!!!!*
> 
> .



Marty,
Love all the pics, but of course I love the photo of the pelicans!  But come on..... just two ?  Where are the photos of the flocks of 50 or 60 that you always text me about   ?

Seriously........  *great *photos, as always!!!!

Tom


----------



## NTP66

FlyerBobcat said:


> Marty,
> Love all the pics, but of course I love the photo of the pelicans!  But come on..... just two ?  Where are the photos of the flocks of 50 or 60 that you always text me about   ?
> 
> Seriously........  *great *photos, as always!!!!
> 
> Tom



From last week @ Grande Ocean:


----------



## jme

now we're talking.......great photos NTP66.  I feel like I'm there.....

here are a couple (didn't previously include because not "from a balcony")

nevertheless, worth a glance....






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> now we're talking.......great photos NTP66.  I feel like I'm there.....



But I think he cheated.....are those really from his balcony???  

That said....great pics either way.


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> here are a couple (didn't previously include because not "from a balcony")
> 
> nevertheless, worth a glance....



There you go...one guy cheats and then all the cheaters come out....now we've got chaos!!!


----------



## NTP66

lol, I must admit that I only posted the photos because jme opened the door.  Quite honestly, I personally enjoy seeing photos of the grounds, beach, etc. for the resorts.


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> There you go...one guy cheats and then all the cheaters come out....now we've got chaos!!!



It's anarchy, that's what it is.  

Eventually this thread should probably be merged into the Pictures sticky thread, I think?


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> There you go...one guy cheats and then all the cheaters come out....now we've got chaos!!!



"from the balcony" could mean....."I left the balcony, walked to the beach, and took these photos........"

so there.  

otherwise, I confess.  I happen to like photos too, any resort photos. Besides, there was a lull..........nothing like a pelican to fill a void.  And, when there's chaos, always good to see how nature exhibits "order", even in the way pelicans fly.  I feel better having looked.

nice to know the Balcony Police never sleep


----------



## jme

NTP66 said:


> lol, I must admit that I only posted the photos because jme opened the door.  Quite honestly, I personally enjoy seeing photos of the grounds, beach, etc. for the resorts.



*actually I didn't open the door*, because the photo of my two pelicans WAS taken from my balcony.......if you scroll down to see the bottom of that photo, you'll see the beach which was also captured from that balcony.  

I remember taking that photo because I was surprised I got it------I had to shoot that one at precisely the right moment, on ZOOM, in order to capture the pelicans in flight. It happened quickly. They were mere feet from me....I think one winked as he flew past....



.


----------



## NTP66

jme said:


> *actually I didn't open the door*, because the photo of my two pelicans WAS taken from my balcony.......if you scroll down in that photo, you'll see the beach which was also visible from that balcony.
> 
> I remember taking that photo because I was surprised I got it------I had to shoot that one at precisely the right moment, on ZOOM, in order to capture the pelicans in flight. It happened quickly. They were mere feet from me....I think one winked as he flew past....



In that case, allow me to attempt to make up for it by posting a picture *of* the balconies at Grande Ocean.


----------



## bazzap

OK, I can play this game too.
Here is a photo from just above our villa balcony at St Kitts Beach Club.
The next may be from Outer Space.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

Great photos.........


----------



## jont

bazzap said:


> OK, I can play this game too.
> Here is a photo from just above our villa balcony at St Kitts Beach Club.
> The next may be from Outer Space.



the question is would Marriott classify this view as oceanfront? or oceanview?


----------



## Fasttr

bazzap said:


> OK, I can play this game too.
> Here is a photo from just above our villa balcony at St Kitts Beach Club.
> The next may be from Outer Space.



bazzap...we're just impressed you were able to post this picture right side up.


----------



## bazzap

Fasttr said:


> bazzap...we're just impressed you were able to post this picture right side up.


Nice one!
I made sure I had my anti gravity boots on.
(Oh and perhaps John there needs to be a new category - ocean top?)


----------



## jme

*Hilton Head*

*Barony Oceanfront, summer 2014*

*(Scroll left-right for full photo)*






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jme

*Hilton Head March 2015*

.






*MONARCH *

*(SCROLL LEFT-RIGHT to see full photo)*










[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]



MONARCH, Garden Villa balcony view (different occasion)*
*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pspercy

*Maui Ocean Club Molokai Tower, 7th Floor*

Maui Ocean Club
Molokai Tower, 7th Floor.


----------



## bazzap

Club Son Antem, Majorca

No spectacular ocean views, just a beautiful rural scene looking out over the private villa gardens and the golf course to the mountains beyond, with only the occasional sound of a ball being struck and the wonderful calls of the eagles flying overhead.
Peace and tranquility - perfect (for us, anyway)


----------



## taffy19

jme said:


> *SCROLL to RIGHT to see full photos !!!!!!!*


Your pictures are beautiful, jme. You can't beat an ocean view but what is the name of this view category?

 It is very nice too to look at these beautiful, mature trees with the leaves still on the trees. What months of the year are they bare as that would be less attractive?


----------



## ronparise

From the roof top deck Avenue Plaza New Orleans


----------



## Seaport104

*Marriott Aruba Ocean Club - OF Top Floor*




The colors of the ocean are unreal. Oh I miss this place


----------



## scootr5

From the unit F22 at Simpson Bay Resort in Sint Maarten.



rainbow by scootr5, on Flickr


----------



## maph

Ko Olina, 16th floor of Hale Nai'a (31611)


----------



## jme

iconnections said:


> Your pictures are beautiful, jme. You can't beat an ocean view but what is the name of this view category?
> 
> It is very nice too to look at these beautiful, mature trees with the leaves still on the trees. What months of the year are they bare as that would be less attractive?




This is an *Oceanside View*, but read more below to understand. There are different Oceanside views---this one happens to be our favorite type, located on the North side. Nowadays it's called a "Courtyard View", but legally it's "Oceanside". All 
Oceanside views are called Courtyard now by the resort day in and day out, whether it sees the ocean, trees, or lagoon.
Live Oak leaves on trees stay all year, never lost completely. Some may fall but they're constantly replaced. So, they are EVERGREEN practically speaking.
See: http://www.nola.com/homegarden/index.ssf/2015/03/why_is_my_live_oak_losing_its.html

Explanation:
Grande Ocean has only two legal designations, 
*Oceanfront* and *Oceanside*, and those terms are on the deeds at time of purchase.

As things have evolved, they have renamed those views (on Interval International reservations forms, for example) as "Close to Beach" for Oceanfront, and "Courtyard View" for Oceanside.

These "new" names are merely to more accurately state to VISITORS such as traders, renters (even owners on their reservations) what kind of view one will be receiving, so that no one shows up at check-in and is livid because their supposed "Oceanfront" view can't fully see the ocean, or their "Oceanside" view isn't beside the ocean and doesn't see the ocean at all----as both original terms SORT OF carry the connotation or allusion that the ocean is intimately involved with a VIEW. A view name on a reservation doesn't guarantee much in regard to a view of ocean, explained more below.

These terms reflect Grande Ocean's unique situation whereby the resort is not really "about the ocean view", but more about the PROXIMITY of the building TO the ocean. For example, an Oceanfront villa may indeed have trees in front of it and you cannot see the ocean at all, or only partially at best. It happens with a few of the oceanfront villas. So instead they now say being OF is "close to the ocean" only. If you happen to get lucky and get a high floor that also has a direct ocean view, great, that's possible too. 

And the Oceanside villas can have views of literally ANYTHING------trees, lagoon, a mix, direct high-floor view of ocean, partial view of ocean....whatever. It's luck of the draw. Traders-in may never see the ocean. Owners may never see the ocean.  But again, at GO it's not about seeing the ocean from your villa, it's about stepping ONTO THE SAND in 1-3 minutes from anywhere. Not very many spend their time inside there---it's all about outside pool-beach-activity time.  

Of course, those who prize the balcony views of the ocean whenever at "a beach resort" might be disappointed or ecstatic depending on the random unit assignment.  Owners are typically given alternating assignments whereby one year it's more of an ocean view, following year it's more trees.

*Reason for all of this is that Hilton Head codes do NOT allow for excessive pruning of ANY trees or foliage to enhance views, excepting a small % of pruning each year, and Grande Ocean does do that to some extent without destroying the feel of the landscape. It's an  environmental/preservation issue.* 

We happen to LOVE the North side lagoon section....it's more quiet, shaded, cool, relaxed, whatever you wish to say, and we request that type view about half the time now. There are little lights strategically placed in some of the trees in the lagoon section that are gorgeous at night----quite romantic-----and we adore that. It's a wonderful view from the balcony or from any room at night. The week seems to last longer when we stay there.  We own 2 OF weeks and 2 OS weeks, and frankly we enjoy the OS best. There are several select OS villas that we are very fond of.


*Here are a few more OS views from North side:
(SCROLL LEFT-RIGHT to see full photo)*






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


*THE LIBRARY*...............*THE LIBRARY*................*THE LIBRARY*





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]



.


----------



## taffy19

Thank you very much for the detailed explanation of the view categories at this resort and the additional beautiful photos plus the link about the live oak trees.

This looks like a really beautiful resort to visit in the off season using points one year. I remember reading BocaBoy's thread about his long stay at Hilton Head in January and this resort was his favorite. Even a courtyard view is lovely so we could stay longer.

I am still trying to convince my husband that there are other nice places to visit besides Maui and beach walks in the winter are very nice as I did this many times when I lived in Holland in walking distance of the beach. The strong northern winds there would make it a lot colder than in Hilton Head.


----------



## NTP66

iconnections said:


> I am still trying to convince my husband that there are other nice places to visit besides Maui ...



Good luck with that endeavor. 

With regards to Grande Ocean, everyone in my family actually prefers the courtyard view overlooking the ponds. As jme said, it's much quieter, and has lots of shade. This isn't an issue in the offseason, but there's also more parking near the Pelican and Dolphin buildings.


----------



## jme

iconnections said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed explanation of the view categories at this resort and the additional beautiful photos plus the link about the live oak trees.
> 
> This looks like a really beautiful resort to visit in the off season using points one year. I remember reading BocaBoy's thread about his long stay at Hilton Head in January and this resort was his favorite. Even a courtyard view is lovely so we could stay longer.
> 
> I am still trying to convince my husband that there are other nice places to visit besides Maui and beach walks in the winter are very nice as I did this many times when I lived in Holland in walking distance of the beach. The strong northern winds there would make it a lot colder than in Hilton Head.



You're welcome.....

BocaBoy likes those fantastic off-season weeks in Jan-Feb for good reason, and so do many others. Maybe the secret is out.  Besides BocaBoy, we have two additional sets of friends, one couple from Iowa (he's a tennis pro) and one couple from Wayne, NJ, who come down for at least 8-10+ weeks each year without fail, owners at Grande Ocean. They are all tennis players and play every day at Grande Ocean's courts, which are excellent. GO offers a FREE tennis clinic given by 2 tennis pros, and since my wife is also a tennis player, she has gotten to know them all well over the past 3-4 years. 

Temps can get quite nice during these times, into the 60s+ and it's perfect for tennis.  BTW, we just returned last week from visiting these friends in NYC where we all attended the US Open tennis tournament (Iowa couple too) and dined several times in Manhattan---what a thrill-----and we all stayed in the home of the couple from NJ, about 25 miles away.  

We share the love of tennis (I'm really a golfer) and also the love of Hilton Head and specifically Grande Ocean.  My wife and I have a routine for 1 week in Jan, 1 week in Feb, 1 week in March------she takes a girlfriend to GO for 4 nights (also a tennis lover) then I arrive and stay the last 3 nights. Only a 2.5 hr commute for us so I work the first part of the week. Anyway, Jan-Feb-Mar is a fantastic time to be at HH......we enjoy it EQUALLY to the other months (we also stay 4 weeks in June and a week in April).  The DC point requirements are pretty low during Jan, Feb, so it's a great deal. How my friends are able to take 2-3 GO (or other) weeks and stretch them into 8-10+ off-season weeks is both creative and amazing.



.


----------



## Deej82

Today from OceanWatch! Conch 4th floor Oceanside 1046 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deej82

May 2015 Ko Olina  Hale Na'ia OceanView 31511







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deej82

May 2015 Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas OceanFront 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deej82

Sorry that didn't post correctly

May 2015 Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas 2BR OceanFront












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deej82

2014 Monarch Magnolia 5th floor Sundeck







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deej82

Aug 2014 Oceana Palms OceanSide Sunset Tower






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deej82

February 2014 BeachPlace Tower Oceanfront 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deej82

2013 Kalanipuu / Kauai Lagoons 3BR OceanView







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deej82

No good iPhone photos of all the Orlando balconies.. Just not quite the same as the ocean


----------



## SpikeMauler

Aruba Ocean Club - Oceanfront view


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeMauler

Frenchman's Cove - View from Tortola building 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on

Viewing all these stunning photos while sitting in a cubicle is making me sad but optimistic.


----------



## JIMinNC

SueDonJ said:


> Eventually this thread should probably be merged into the Pictures sticky thread, I think?



Just my opinion, but I like it like this as a separate thread, since the focus is just on "view" photos. It's nice to be able to go to one place and see the remarkable views at the various Marriott resorts.

I just wish we had some to contribute. I've got many from non-Marriott resorts but our first stay as Marriott owners is not until November...


----------



## taterhed

JIMinNC said:


> Just my opinion, but I like it like this as a separate thread, since the focus is just on "view" photos. It's nice to be able to go to one place and see the remarkable views at the various Marriott resorts.
> 
> I just wish we had some to contribute. I've got many from non-Marriott resorts but our first stay as Marriott owners is not until November...



DITTO!  Amazing photos.  Can't wait till Feb.


----------



## klpca

Maui Ocean Club - when I won the exchanging lottery in 2012.


----------



## s1b000

Here is a view from the balcony at Kauai Lagoons last night - last minute e+ exchange using a DSV studio into  a three bedroom


----------



## Bogeygirl

From the top floor of the Messina Bldg Lakeshore Reserve


----------



## GregT

From Nborogirl's thread on Kauai (and posted with her permission).   This is an Ocean View category room at Kauai Beach Club - 9th Floor in Kahili tower


----------



## jme

GregT said:


> From Nborogirl's thread on Kauai (and posted with her permission).   This is an Ocean View category room at Kauai Beach Club - 9th Floor in Kahili tower



This is very similar to the view we had from the TOP FLOOR of the HOTEL portion (maybe a bit more to your right).  We were there strictly on Rewards Points for 10 nights, but I remember the view quite well....like a post card. For our first exposure to Hawaii, it was fantastic, and we thoroughly enjoyed the island. Couldn't believe that view every time I arose from the bed each morning. 

Can't wait to see Maui and Oahu, but Kaua'i didn't disappoint in any way.  
I always wanted to see some of the sights unique to Kaua'i, 
like the spectacular *Napali Coast* and the amazing *Botanical Gardens*. The resort itself was wonderful, and the pool couldn't have been more fun. Nice having restaurants too. 

*SOME GREAT PHOTOS, Folks!!!!!!!!!!!* 

This might be one heck of a thread in coming months, something to keep returning to over and over. And most of all it serves to inspire other Tuggers to go and experience the same views. Great idea, Fasttr.

Keep 'em coming........


----------



## taffy19

*Oceanfront view from the Marriott's Kauai Beach Club*

View from a 1 BR oceanfront condo in the Kilohana tower from the 7th Floor (#721/22)






From the living room that has a small balcony.






From the bedroom that has no balcony.






From the middle of the bay.


----------



## sparty

The Marriott Sparty Party Balcony in East Lansing.. Spartan Stadium in the background.. 

Balcony runs the entire width of the Hotel - part of the "Governors Suite" where this Sparty stays


----------



## s1b000

Here is a view from DSV I balcony 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MALC9990

*Playa Andaluz - Spain*

SepSept 25th in the morning.


----------



## taffy19

*DSV-I from Building R or Q*

Looking at the Resort Map, I believe that it was from Building R but we also stayed in Building Q as our first choice wasn't available. I didn't keep track of the condo numbers in 2006.

We love facing the San Jacinto mountain range as you may see the snowcapped mountains during the winter months. An awesome view while being in the desert and it is warm during the day.  

It is a little walk to the Clubhouse and main pool but there is a shuttle too every half hour. It used to stop at 7 PM but that may have changed.


----------



## marfjam

*Halland Hotel, Swieqi, Malta*













*Wimpen El Marques, Los Gigantes, Tenerife*









*Club Tropicana, Nerja, Spain - Christmas Eve 2013*









More to follow

---

Martin James


----------



## marfjam

*Laugharne Park, Laugharne, Wales - winter*









*Laugharne Park, Laugharne, Wales - spring*









*Fitzpatrick Castle, Killiney, Dublin, Ireland*

Dublin bay by day...





...and again by night





---

Martin James


----------



## Shirtman

*Oceanwatch Conch Building South View*

View overlooks the Marriott Grande Dunes next door.






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## fizzysoup

*Phuket Beach Club, Thailand.*

Looks 'wintery' but it 29 degrees C!


----------



## Southdown13

Mountain/Garden view at Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Tower 10th floor end unit


----------



## bazzap

It may be side on to see the ocean, but I for one would be extremely impressed to receive that as a Mountain/Garden view.


----------



## Calcio

l0410z said:


> View attachment 2223
> 
> Monarch - 4th Floor Azalea building - Ocean Front



View from the unit below https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9WVAQMMyv0 .


----------



## Fasttr

Grande Ocean - Ocean Front - Dolphin Building 3rd Floor


----------



## GregT

*Ko Olina views*

Here are three rooms at Ko Olina.  (All DC point reservations)

10th floor Hale Kona -- 2BR OV PH











14th floor Hale Moana -- 1BR OV






9th floor Hale Kona -- 1BR MV


----------



## pspercy

Hope I get an MV like that next month!
Exchanged into 1br Ko' Olina from MOC.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunadavis

Stayed at Kauai Lagoons in June of 2014 in a 2nd floor 2br near the pool. Here are the views from there as well as from the gym. Best. View. Ever. from a gym that I've experienced.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahoe

Hope this post  works - Maui Ocean Club, ocean front 5th floor, Lanai Wing


----------



## Tunadavis

Tunadavis said:


> Stayed at Kauai Lagoons in June of 2014 in a 2nd floor 2br near the pool. Here are the views from there as well as from the gym. Best. View. Ever. from a gym that I've experienced.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk








 MKL 4th floor bldg B.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunadavis

Maui Ocean Club, Napili Tower, 5th floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride

Wow, beautiful!   I want to go!


----------



## taffy19

Here are ocean views on the fourth and sixth floor in the Lahaina tower (MM1) that are considered garden/mountain views but you can see the ocean from the balconies clearly.  I don't know if you can see this view in front of the living room window too?

Maybe, someone can confirm that who has stayed in one of these condos on the side of this tower? The views here are from further back than the last balcony so more forward would have a closer ocean view yet. 

The ocean view condos on this side of the building start on the seventh floor in the first stack closest to the oceanfront corner. Here is a link of all the view categories at the MMO and MM1 and you can download it for your records but it may have been replaced with a newer one.  Mine is from a long time ago.






Sixth floor from the parking structure.






Fourth floor.






Second floor is a garden view.

*Please*, make a sticky of this thread because I had to go all the way back to July 1 to find it again.  I searched too and then I lost my reply.  

A picture is worth a thousand words and that is so true.    We love this resort and the beach plus in walking distance on the beach path to several restaurants too!


----------



## taffy19

*View from the balcony at the Maui Ocean Club (MM1) - Lahaina Tower*






View from the corner unit #8210 minutes before checking out. 






View at night towards the new Hyatt Kaanapali Beach tower.


----------



## taffy19

Southdown13 said:


> Mountain/Garden view at Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Tower 10th floor end unit


These Mountain/Garden views are really nice in this tower on the higher floors.


----------



## Fasttr

Ocean Pointe... Ocean Side.... North side of Pompano 5th Floor


----------



## Fasttr

Grande Ocean.... Ocean Front.... Sand Castle 2nd Floor


----------



## JIMinNC

I posted this in another thread on Barony Beach Club, but I thought it would be good to post it in this compilation thread as well. I hope that is OK within TUG posting rules that discourage duplicate posts, but I think it fits in both places.

Marriott's Barony Beach Club, Hilton Head Island, Oceanfront, Sea Oat building, 2nd floor (really three floors up due to parking garage on ground level.)


----------



## Pompey Family

Not MVCI! MH Apartments, Barcelona


----------



## Fairwinds

St. Kitts Beach Club 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/149043441@N07/shares/1d2iR6


----------



## gblotter

Ko Olina, Naia building, Floor 6


----------



## mash84121

Newport Coast Villas, building 5000


----------



## Jan M.

Stuart, Florida, May 2016 waiting for sunrise at the Plantation Beach Club at Indian River. Sorry about the clarity of the picture, it was take from a screened balcony.


----------



## Fasttr

Cheating...as its just a window shot (no balcony at Custom House).... 9th floor, SE corner room so a different perspective depending on which window you look out.  

Its hard not to love the Custom House.  











This one from the 26th floor observatory...which really is a balcony!!!


----------



## Nomad1a

Waiohai Beach Club, room #4204 Island View. Technically this is a view from the master bedroom, which is next to the balcony.  Thought I got one from the balcony as well, but guess not.


----------



## NboroGirl

Maui Ocean Club, 2 BR "garden view"room 6122, first looking left, then looking right.


----------



## Davey54321

Maui Ocean Club, 1 bed 2bath ocean view...


----------



## Davey54321

Maui Ocean Club, 1 bed 2 bath, looking to right then left...


----------



## Davey54321

Marriott Kaui Beach club 2bed, 2 bath Ocean Front ...


----------



## taffy19

Great pictures of Hawaii.  Please, post the condo numbers too and what building.


----------



## Beachspace

Oceana Palms, Sunrise Tower, Facing North /"OceanSide View", 14th Floor - evening


----------



## Beachspace

Top Floor, BeachPlace Towers (can't find my balcony pics), #1908


----------



## Beachspace

Beachplace Towers , #506 (our 2nd room, 19th Floor too noisy due to elevators). You can see some boats (not shown in pic)


----------



## Davey54321

Marriott Kaui Lagoons 2 bed 2bath Ocean View...


Davey54321 said:


> View attachment 4541 Marriott Kaui Beach club 2bed, 2 bath Ocean Front ...





Davey54321 said:


> View attachment 4539 View attachment 4540 Maui Ocean Club, 1 bed 2 bath, looking to right then left...


Maui Ocean club island view Room number 3032...Maui wing building


----------



## Davey54321

Davey54321 said:


> Marriott Kaui Lagoons 2 bed 2bath Ocean View...
> 
> 
> Maui Ocean club island view Room number 3032...Maui wing building


Kaui Lagoons Ocean view room 1310 Building B


----------



## hangloose

Surfwatch. Tidemark building. 4th floor.


----------



## hangloose

Grande Vista - Bld 79, 6th Floor


----------



## hangloose

Maui Ocean Club - Molokai Bld, Ocean view, 6th floor


----------



## hangloose

Ocean Pointe, Oceanside, Sailfish Building, 5th floor


----------



## hangloose

Grande vista- Bld 80 - Top floor - room 405/406 - Huge balcony overlooking main pool.


----------



## Quilter

hangloose said:


> Ocean Pointe, Oceanside, Sailfish Building, 5th floor



What room no,?


----------



## hangloose

Quilter said:


> What room no,?



Don't recall the room # as the stay was from a year ago.  I'll see if I can locate and if so, I'll edit and add.  Room was further back from the ocean than we are normally, which you can see from the photo.


----------



## hangloose

Beachplace Towers - High Floor, Faced Northeast towards Ritz, Don't recall room #


----------



## amycurl

Nomad1a said:


> View attachment 4528 Waiohai Beach Club, room #4204 Island View. Technically this is a view from the master bedroom, which is next to the balcony.  Thought I got one from the balcony as well, but guess not.



Love the "peek-a-boo" ocean view! BONUS!


----------



## taffy19

hangloose said:


> Beachplace Towers - High Floor, Faced Northeast towards Ritz, Don't recall room #


That is high and people look like ants.  Is that in the photo only or in reality too?


----------



## hangloose

taffy19 said:


> That is high and people look like ants.  Is that in the photo only or in reality too?



Reality also.  Floors get pretty high at Beachplace, especially since the resort is already set on top of the Beachplace mall and parking garage floors to start.  I almost prefer a middle floor at Beachplace, as top floors are almost too high.  People look like ants and it is harder to hear the ocean if too high.


----------



## Fasttr

NYC Pulse.... 20th Floor (top room floor), room 2003, Empire State Building View (you actually get a thin little balcony with this room type...and the room size is pretty good vs the majority of their rooms which are very small).


----------



## jont

Fasttr said:


> NYC Pulse.... 20th Floor (top room floor), room 2003, Empire State Building View (you actually get a thin little balcony with this room type...and the room size is pretty good vs the majority of their rooms which are very small).


Enjoy NYC! Be sure to take a horse drawn carriage ride. Ask for Kramer and Rusty.


----------



## dioxide45

jont said:


> Ask for Kramer and Rusty.


Which one is the name of the horse and which is the name of the coachman? Just curious.


----------



## GregT

I love the balcony!!!  We were on 12th floor and had the same window view -- but that balcony would be a nice feature!  Enjoy NYC!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19

GregT said:


> I love the balcony!!!  We were on 12th floor and had the same window view -- but that balcony would be a nice feature!  Enjoy NYC!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Greg, if you are that high up but have no balcony at all, can you open up the windows or not?  This is what gives me the creeps at some high-rises when the windows are locked and cannot be opened up even a little bit for fresh air.


----------



## jont

dioxide45 said:


> Which one is the name of the horse and which is the name of the coachman? Just curious.


Rusty is the horse, but Kramer has a horse like face.


----------



## GregT

taffy19 said:


> Greg, if you are that high up but have no balcony at all, can you open up the windows or not?  This is what gives me the creeps at some high-rises when the windows are locked and cannot be opened up even a little bit for fresh air.



I don't think I could open the window, but don't exactly recall....sorry about that!


----------



## jont

Fasttr said:


> NYC Pulse.... 20th Floor (top room floor), room 2003, Empire State Building View (you actually get a thin little balcony with this room type...and the room size is pretty good vs the majority of their rooms which are very small).


Oh, btw, be sure to get a hand made Pizza at Poppies. It's the best Fasttr, the best!


----------



## taffy19

GregT said:


> I don't think I could open the window, but don't exactly recall....sorry about that!


Thank you Greg.


----------



## kds4

jont said:


> Rusty is the horse, but Kramer has a horse like face.



I always wondered what he did for work after the show ended ... "Nay, I say ... Nay".


----------



## Seaport104

Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, 2nd floor balcony view


----------



## dagger1

From our patio at the Wyndham Sedona.


----------



## dioxide45

Deleted....


----------



## Fasttr

jont said:


> Enjoy NYC! Be sure to take a horse drawn carriage ride. Ask for Kramer and Rusty.


Ride was cut short because Rusty got a little "windy". It was fun singing along with Kramer though....

I'm so keen-o
On Beef-A-Reeno
What a delicious cuisine-o
Fit for a king and queen-o

We did have a taste of some wonderful marble rye while we were in town.


----------



## jont

Fasttr said:


> We did have a taste of some wonderful marble rye while we were in town.


Hope you didn't steal it from an old lady.


----------



## heckp

Marriott Koolina View from  10th floor corner unit 2BR LO Oceanview Naia Tower. Sorry for poor stitching


----------



## Fasttr

Marriott's Grande Ocean, Ocean Front, Sea Horse building 1st Floor this morning.....


----------



## dagger1

Looking up College Street from our patio at the Wyndham Durango


----------



## taffy19

heckp said:


> View attachment 4780 Marriott Koolina View from  10th floor corner unit 2BR LO Oceanview Naia Tower. Sorry for poor stitching


That is a super panoramic view!


----------



## JIMinNC

Just returned from three nights at Marriott's Grand Chateau in Las Vegas. While there is no balcony, there is a view, so here are three pictures - day, night, and sunrise - from room 2313.


----------



## Fairwinds

Heritage Manor room 1512. Looking out on Blue Heron’s 1st green. Has been peaceful here at Manor Club. Great time just golfing at Ford’s Colony and walking in Freedom Park and Colonial area with perfect weather.


----------



## Xpat

Love this thread!

Marriott's Mai Khao Beach, top floor at sunset.



 

and plunge pool villa (ground floor)


----------



## bazzap

Xpat said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Marriott's Mai Khao Beach, top floor at sunset.
> 
> View attachment 5122
> 
> and plunge pool villa (ground floor)
> 
> View attachment 5123


I really enjoyed meeting up and chatting with you on your recent flying visit into Phuket.
Have a great time on your return here in the New Year.


----------



## Xpat

bazzap said:


> I really enjoyed meeting up and chatting with you on your recent flying visit into Phuket.
> Have a great time on your return here in the New Year.



Me too, Barry and thanks again for showing me around. Can't wait to spend a full week at Phuket Beach Club next January!


----------



## Southdown13

Balcony views from Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club 1 br ov penthouse unit. 5 night stay reserved with DC points. Requested Naia and received a 16th floor unit in this building. Resort didn’t seem that crowded even though it was week 52.





Pano view


----------



## sun starved Gayle

Wowza, now THAT is a view ! (Not that the others were not!)


----------



## rapmarks

No balcony but view from the door of our one bedroom at Via Roma , Holmes Beach


----------



## rapmarks

Club regency, Marco island, not much of a view, but a nice lanai.


----------



## TXTortoise

Marriott Maui Ocean Club 1BR Island View - Unit 7126 East Endcap of Lanai Tower.
Somewhat unique room. I didn’t have high expectations as this was an Encore sales trip, but this 7th floor unit is like Ocean Front,  but facing the mountains with a slice of the ocean...and close to ice machine and elevators.


----------



## pwrshift

Escaping winter in a couple of weeks to BeachPlace Towers.  These photos and videos were my balcony views:

Brian


----------



## TXTortoise

Marriott Maui Ocean Club 2BR OF - Unit 6113; This is the view from the 1BR/Living Room. The Studio is on the side and faces the Lahaina Tower with wide ocean view, not pure OF.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Desert Springs Villas II 2018, right now. Been coming here for 20 years in February as it’s virtually always warm and lots of things to do.


----------



## hangloose

Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club - 2BR OV Master of 3BR OV Villa - Hale Moana - Villa 20314.   Room is on the 3rd floor, but technically 2nd floor from ground level because the first floor is parking.


----------



## spaulino

Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club - 2BR Lock off at Hale Kona. Only used the Master when we stayed. This is from the 6th floor.


----------



## jd2601

Shadow Ridge, Super Moon, and Eclipse


----------



## hangloose

Maui Ocean Club - 3104 - Lanai Tower - 1BR Ocean View  (Has larger balconies)


----------



## hangloose

Maui Ocean Club - 2035 - Maui Wing - Efficiency Ocean View (Lowest Floor in Maui Wing, Almost In the Middle)


----------



## Wahoo

First ever trip to Summit Watch.  Got a great top floor room in the Wasatch building:


----------



## Olienh

hangloose said:


> Maui Ocean Club - 2035 - Maui Wing - Efficiency Ocean View (Lowest Floor in Maui Wing, Almost In the Middle)
> 
> View attachment 5794



This is great to see!  I just booked a very similar room (2nd floor efficiency Oceanview on the Maui Wing) through an Encore package.  We will be out there in May.


----------



## Fasttr

16th (top) floor Ocean View 3BR in Nai’a tower Ko’Olina booked with DC points 13 months out.  Great resort. Awesome weather. What’s not to love!!!


----------



## jme

Sweet!


----------



## kds4

Just returned Sunday from our 1st Hawaii trip. View from our 4th Floor Ko'Olina Beach Club balcony. We were in 20414 in the Moana building. We had the 2BR side of a 3BR unit. So, the master had the little extra alcove off of it with a desk and chair (making the master feel a bit bigger). We were not in an end unit. While we would have preferred a higher floor. We met several other owners who owned at Ko'Olina (and were staying on lower floors than we were ...). Regardless, a great resort. Look forward to going back sometime.


----------



## Fasttr

Kauai Lagoons, 3BR Ocean View, Building B, 3rd Floor


----------



## TXTortoise

Now, That’s an lan’ai.


----------



## BocaBoy

TXTortoise said:


> Now, That’s an lan’ai.


The best lanais I have ever seen.  (We have been there three times.)


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> Kauai Lagoons, 3BR Ocean View, Building B, 3rd Floor


That is not a view from a balcony/lanai. That is a view from the living room. That is cheating


----------



## pspercy

delete


----------



## Fasttr

Maui Ocean Club, 2BR Ocean Front, Napili Tower, 4th floor.











And last but not least, a tribute post to TUGger jme, who sacrificed his last bottle of red while on Maui a week or so ago, so he could leave it for me when I checked in this week.  Thanks again Marty, you rock!!!


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> Maui Ocean Club, 2BR Ocean Front, Napili Tower, 4th floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, a tribute post to TUGger jme, who sacrificed his last bottle or red while on Maui a week or so ago, so he could leave it for me when I checked in this week.  Thanks again Marty, you rock!!!



No problem at all, my good friend.

To be perfectly honest, I held off on that bottle for the last 2 days "on purpose",
as I would probably never have another chance like that to do something that cool for you (and halfway around the world no less).
I heard it paired well with sunset views toward mountains of Lanai, LOL, of which I am missing quite a lot by the way.
And what a way to settle in to a wonderful evening!
Some of the most spectacular sunsets I've ever seen are right there before your eyes. I got tired of pinching myself.

Great pics! You make me feel like we're still there. We must have walked that gorgeous oceanfront path
at least 15 times during our stay, and I recognize every tree.

Thanks, and enjoy your last few days...... and evenings. Cheers


----------



## tahoe

Marriott Ko Olina, 3 Bedroom, Mountain View, Naia Building, Floor 11:


----------



## fdough1

Frenchman’s Cove






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

Playa Andaluza Garden View


----------



## bazzap

Steve Fatula said:


> View attachment 6664 Playa Andaluza Garden View


Not bad eh?
No dumpster or parking lot views in Europe.


----------



## Wei339

Adding still another picturesque view from our 2 bedroom ocean view penthouse in the NAIA building at Ko Olina.


----------



## klpca

Pretty good for a short stay "week". Palm Desert is truly an underrated destination. Marriott Desert Springs I, V building.


----------



## Inhislove

May 2018 Harbour Point (Hilton Head)- 311 in Heron Building- We’ve seen dolphins every day in the marsh/cove.


----------



## Inhislove

January 2017- Monarch at Sea Pines (HHI)- Gardenview Room 3555- 5th floor of Magnolia Building


----------



## vikingsholm

Vail Ritz



 

DSV Palm Desert



 



 

Newport Coast Villas


----------



## Pompey Family

Marbella Beach Club, 3 bedroom seafront


----------



## SueDonJ

Just want to say a big THANK YOU! to everyone who's posting in this thread!


----------



## vikingsholm

Kauai Lagoons last week









Ko Olina this morning and last night





Breckenridge Mountain Valley Lodge in April


----------



## vikingsholm

Some non-Marriotts over the past few years.



 

Worldmark Victoria BC



 

Worldmark Deer Harbor WA



 

Telluride CO



 

Gull Lake MN



 

Wyndham Flagstaff


----------



## vikingsholm

New Zealand timeshare balcony views.





Mt. Hutt, South Island





Queenstown, South Island



 

Lake Taupo, North Island


----------



## vikingsholm

Two in Tahoe. One Marriott, one not.





From Marriott Timber Lodge towards Grand Residence



 

Tahoe Sands


----------



## JIMinNC

It's not a Marriott. It's not even a timeshare. But it is called The View, so here is "the view from the balcony" at The View Hotel in Monument Valley, Arizona. Last night just before sunset and this morning right at sunrise.


----------



## klpca

JIMinNC said:


> It's not a Marriott. It's not even a timeshare. But it is called The View, so here is "the view from the balcony" at The View Hotel in Monument Valley, Arizona. Last night just before sunset and this morning right at sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 6886
> 
> View attachment 6887


Breathtakingly beautiful! We're staying there on NYE this year (in the middle of a Sedona week). We can't wait!


----------



## taffy19

vikingsholm said:


> View attachment 6805
> 
> Kauai Lagoons last week
> 
> View attachment 6803
> 
> View attachment 6804
> 
> Ko Olina this morning and last night
> 
> View attachment 6806
> 
> Breckenridge Mountain Valley Lodge in April


What a beautiful sunset here in this post of Ko'olina.


----------



## Anne&Jim

WKORVN April 2018 from floor 5, building 8


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stslc

Sunrise at Mountainside. Best room we’ve ever had. Pool/Mtn view and one floor above the pool level.  Made it easy for the kids to run down to the pool and activities. Love summer at Mountainside.


----------



## TXTortoise

Maui Lahaina Tower...
Does anyone have view photos of the fifth floor 3BR, 5205/5206? Just wondering what the palm tree situation is at that level. From the outside it looks pretty obstructed...relatively speaking.

I know GregT and Stephen Ting have the Lahaina 6th floor 3BRs and I've seen their view images/


----------



## Safti

When we arrived at Waiohai at midnight, it was pitch black outside. We had no idea where we were. This is what we woke up to in the morning!


----------



## Safti

Not a timeshare but a Marriott nonetheless. View from our room at the Marriott Sydney Harbour in Australia. We almost didn't want to leave our room......


----------



## Wei339

View from Marriott Timber Lodge


----------



## Beachspace

#909 @ Beachplace Towers in Ft Lauderdale. (Yes, those tankers stay there all day)


----------



## Aviator621

Here is a unique balcony; one of only two at Custom House


----------



## ChestersMom9

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 4784 Looking up College Street from our patio at the Wyndham Durango


Thanks!  Heading there next week!


----------



## jimwu921

Westin Europa & Regina Venice


----------



## kds4

Enjoying the Royal Sea Aquarium Resort here on Curacao (and the Carribean view ain't bad either) ...


----------



## Wei339

The fiery sunset from our balcony at the Newport Coastal Villas.


----------



## dioxide45

kds4 said:


> Enjoying the Royal Sea Aquarium Resort here on Curacao (and the Carribean view ain't bad either) ...


Did you trade in to Royal Sea Aquarium Resort?


----------



## kds4

dioxide45 said:


> Did you trade in to Royal Sea Aquarium Resort?



Yes. We traded an MGV Studio deposit for a 1 BR through Interval.


----------



## kds4

dioxide45 said:


> Did you trade in to Royal Sea Aquarium Resort?



Just returned last Sunday from a great stay on Curacao. If you ever decide to go there, I definitely recommend a rental car. We used 'Just Drive Car Rental' and got a late model Toyota Rav4 SUV for 9 days with unlimited mileage for $500. Their rentals include coverage under their insurance (so you don't need to buy theirs for extra and nothing needed from yours if anything were to happen, other than a $200 deductible). Plenty of room for 4 adults and 5 large suitcases. So much to do there (more than on Aruba, I suspect). We didn't get to everything, especially the snorkeling/dive sites (there are over 80 around the island), but we did a lot. The Royal Sea Aquarium resort is not what I would consider a 'Marriott Standard' property, but still very nice. A solid 'middle of the road' timeshare property (and likely top tier property for the island) that is one of the 9 properties operated by Royal Resorts. One of my favorite aspects of the property is that they do not have sofa sleepers. We stayed in a 1BR unit. Instead of a sofa sleeper, they have 2 twin Murphy beds with innerspring mattresses that fold down separately from each end of a large wall entertainment unit that has the television/DVD player in the center. Our teens had no trouble sleeping and during the day we could put them away and enjoy the full living room. I would go back there.


----------



## taterhed

kds4 said:


> Just returned last Sunday from a great stay on Curacao. If you ever decide to go there, I definitely recommend a rental car. We used 'Just Drive Car Rental' and got a late model Toyota Rav4 SUV for 9 days with unlimited mileage for $500. Their rentals include coverage under their insurance (so you don't need to buy theirs for extra and nothing needed from yours if anything were to happen, other than a $200 deductible). Plenty of room for 4 adults and 5 large suitcases. So much to do there (more than on Aruba, I suspect). We didn't get to everything, especially the snorkeling/dive sites (there are over 80 around the island), but we did a lot. The Royal Sea Aquarium resort is not what I would consider a 'Marriott Standard' property, but still very nice. A solid 'middle of the road' timeshare property (and likely top tier property for the island) that is one of the 9 properties operated by Royal Resorts. One of my favorite aspects of the property is that they do not have sofa sleepers. We stayed in a 1BR unit. Instead of a sofa sleeper, they have 2 twin Murphy beds with innerspring mattresses that fold down separately from each end of a large wall entertainment unit that has the television/DVD player in the center. Our teens had no trouble sleeping and during the day we could put them away and enjoy the full living room. I would go back there.



do you mean to say......_*that your teens actually sleep during the night and are up during the day?*_  Incredible.


----------



## kds4

taterhed said:


> do you mean to say......_*that your teens actually sleep during the night and are up during the day?*_  Incredible.



Yes. It was a Saint Vacation miracle. Now they are back to 'normal' and would sleep until the 'crack of noon' (if we let them) ...


----------



## Nomad1a

Maui Ocean Club, Lahaina Villas, Mtn/Garden View. August 2018 room 3211. First picture is looking right, second is looking left.  Spent most of the time looking right.


----------



## bazzap

Nomad1a said:


> View attachment 7646 View attachment 7645 Maui Ocean Club, Lahaina Villas, Mtn/Garden View. August 2018 room 3211. First picture is looking right, second is looking left.  Spent most of the time looking right.


That is quite some Mtn/Garden View.
I would certainly enjoy looking right.


----------



## taterhed

We had that view this year; room closest to the beach, 5th floor (can't remember the stack number....may have been 10?  right next to stairs)

It was really a pretty good view.  At sunset, the room was actually cool....vs the ocean front units which broil in the sun in the afternoon.  It was loud however, due to Hyatt walls reflecting sound.
We got yelled at for playing 'loud charades"

Nice pic


----------



## tugcccsp

I LOVE MAUI.  I love mountains, beaches, and shorelines.  Maui has them all.  The entertainment, restaurant, and ocean activities close to Ka’anapali and Lahaina are great.  I have been going twice a year and still can’t get enough.  I have been doing plenty of snorkeling and some hiking, and want to do some all day hikes on Haleakala.  I have seen some nice balcony views posted here, so I won’t duplicate.  Maui is  truly a paradise.


----------



## taffy19

bazzap said:


> That is quite some Mtn/Garden View.
> I would certainly enjoy looking right.


FYI, this condo #3211 is a 2 BR non lock-off condo so has only one entrance but you’ll see Oceanfront and Mountain View while it isn’t classified as an Ocean View so it could be a nice surprise.  

Better than the other way around that I read about so often at some resorts.


----------



## taffy19

taterhed said:


> We had that view this year; room closest to the beach, 5th floor (can't remember the stack number....may have been 10?  right next to stairs)
> 
> It was really a pretty good view.  At sunset, the room was actually cool....vs the ocean front units which broil in the sun in the afternoon.  It was loud however, due to Hyatt walls reflecting sound.
> We got yelled at for playing 'loud charades"
> 
> Nice pic


That is the same stack so you had 5211 and your view should have been better yet.

Can you elaborate on the noise from next door, please.  Were there big private parties on the fake grass area in front of the Hyatt timeshare that are catered by the Hyatt Regency or was it pool or other noise?


----------



## Nomad1a

taffy19 said:


> That is the same stack so you had 5211 and your view should have been better yet.
> 
> Can you elaborate on the noise from next door, please.  Were there big private parties on the fake grass area in front of the Hyatt timeshare that are catered by the Hyatt Regency or was it pool or other noise?



Tonight is our last night here and so far haven’t had any noise problems at all.  They haven’t had any big lawn events other than a craft fair during the day.  There has been more noise from our upstairs neighbors than outside, and that has been very minimal too.


----------



## taterhed

taffy19 said:


> That is the same stack so you had 5211 and your view should have been better yet.
> 
> Can you elaborate on the noise from next door, please.  Were there big private parties on the fake grass area in front of the Hyatt timeshare that are catered by the Hyatt Regency or was it pool or other noise?




No, sadly we were the noisemakers.

If you sit out on the lanai, there is a lot of sound reflected from the Hyatt directly back at you....and everyone above/below you.  AS the other poster noted, there is more noise from your neighbors than anything else.  The Hyatt was pretty calm.  They did have a planned 'family' activity on the lawn area in the morning.....it was pretty low key, but you could hear it.  I'm sure it was less noise than being directly above the pool on the other side.


I was really pleased with the room.  Just know that if you go out on the lanai to play games or cards or music etc....the noise doesn't really dissipate like it does from the other rooms....it bounces back at you.  While it probably won't disturb your game of charades.... it might disturb your neighbors.

It's a small thing.  Great room.


----------



## Rodenwjr

Newport beach villas july
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19

taterhed said:


> No, sadly we were the noisemakers.
> 
> If you sit out on the lanai, there is a lot of sound reflected from the Hyatt directly back at you....and everyone above/below you.  AS the other poster noted, there is more noise from your neighbors than anything else.  The Hyatt was pretty calm.  They did have a planned 'family' activity on the lawn area in the morning.....it was pretty low key, but you could hear it.  I'm sure it was less noise than being directly above the pool on the other side.
> 
> 
> I was really pleased with the room.  Just know that if you go out on the lanai to play games or cards or music etc....the noise doesn't really dissipate like it does from the other rooms....it bounces back at you.  While it probably won't disturb your game of charades.... it might disturb your neighbors.
> 
> It's a small thing.  Great room.


Now, I understand what you were trying to explain, taterhed.  I had no idea what playing “loud charades” meant so looked it up.

I tried to look at all the pages of this thread but didn’t see your picture posted of condo 5211.  Was it posted in another thread?

Did you hear the noise of the jet skis that other people have been complaining about?  I looked on their live webcam and can see the jet skis but do not hear any sound.

https://mauiwatersports.com/livecams/


----------



## pedro47

To everyone that has posted photos. They are all "Outstanding."


----------



## taterhed

taffy19 said:


> Now, I understand what you were trying to explain, taterhed.  I had no idea what playing “loud charades” meant so looked it up.
> 
> I tried to look at all the pages of this thread but didn’t see your picture posted of condo 5211.  Was it posted in another thread?
> 
> Did you hear the noise of the jet skis that other people have been complaining about?  I looked on their live webcam and can see the jet skis but do not hear any sound.
> 
> https://mauiwatersports.com/livecams/



Yes, we were drinking Maui Mules and playing cell-phone charades (a party game). We got excited (it's a 'shout out the answer' game) and made a little more noise than out neighbors thought was appropriate. (at 730pm).  In all fairness, the sound from the lanais does echo back from the Hyatt.  We were too busy to notice.

The external noise was never a problem for us.
Yes, they do some activities in the daytime on the 'lawn' at the resort, but it never bothered us.  Remember, they do activities on the Marriott side too (pool aerobics and such).  Never heard the jet skis....we go in Jan/Feb and the weather was fine.

All-in-all, I think its a fine room.   I would prefer the ocean front (who wouldn't) but it's much cooler in the late afternoon.   Probably the most noise that I heard--that was negative--was the occasional vehicle traffic that backs-up the alley to pick-up and drop-off supplies and such.  That happened one day while we were there.  They were delivering chairs or linens or something.


----------



## taffy19

Thank you, Rob.  It is a nice ocean view with lots of greenery too that makes it look cool.

They are not allowed to rent jet skis out during whale season.  I checked the live webcam earlier today and I can see them but not that many.  I saw more the other day.  That noise has to be annoying, IMO.


----------



## sb2313

Crystal shores high floor poolside egret building directly facing gulf.  XX30 block is last room to the right if facing the building from the beach/pool.


----------



## Wei339

More pictures of Marriott Ko Olina Beachclub from our penthouse balcony.


----------



## taterhed

A lot of ants at Ko'Olina in the picture.

Oh wait, those are people. :>
I'm used to the 'flatness' of Waiohai.
Nice pics. 

(funny; I joke about 'people' in the pictures.....but I don't see any.  That's a switch.)


----------



## Panina

HGVC Ocean 22 , Myrtle Beach, 17th floor, 3 bedroom views


----------



## Steve Fatula

Marriott Willow Lodge, not Hawaii or Beach but I do like the place.


----------



## chriskre

Oceana palms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre

Oceana palms. 18th floor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC

Not a Marriott, but we had a cool balcony view last month on our Mediterranean cruise on the Azamara Quest. We were directly below the bridge and had the same view over the bow.

First, cruising into Monte Carlo at sunrise...




Just prior to leaving Monte Carlo...




Breakfast coming into Santa Margherita, Italy...




Since this is a Marriott board, I'll include one shot from a Marriott brand...the view from our pre-cruise stay at the W hotel Barcelona. No balcony, but a great view...


----------



## TravelTime

Views from our balcony in Aulani.


----------



## JIMinNC

Our view early this morning from Desert Springs Villas I. Building I, second floor. This is an II exchange (a replacement week for the week we lost in fall 2017 in HHI due to the Hurricane Irma evacuation), so very happy with the unit we received. Didn't request a specific building, just replied to the standard pre-arrival email and checked the box for second floor. It is one of the newly renovated units. Very nice. Just arrived late yesterday afternoon, so just getting oriented.


----------



## pedro47

JIMinNC said:


> Not a Marriott, but we had a cool balcony view last month on our Mediterranean cruise on the Azamara Quest. We were directly below the bridge and had the same view over the bow.
> 
> First, cruising into Monte Carlo at sunrise...
> View attachment 8547
> 
> Just prior to leaving Monte Carlo...
> View attachment 8549
> 
> Breakfast coming into Santa Margherita, Italy...
> View attachment 8548
> 
> Since this is a Marriott board, I'll include one shot from a Marriott brand...the view from our pre-cruise stay at the W hotel Barcelona. No balcony, but a great view...
> View attachment 8550



I liked that photo from Azamara.


----------



## Bob B

MDS II from the balcony of room 2264


----------



## Luvtoride

Marriotts Aruba Surf Club-5th floor ocean  side view!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

Marriott SurfWatch Hilton Head SC, room 5454.


----------



## alhanna

Aruba Surf Club after a rain shower.


----------



## Luvtoride

Nice Alhanna, very cool shot!  You know we have never stayed in the Spyglass Tower but that is a very nice view.  We always stay in the Lighthouse Tower.


----------



## pedro47

Steve Fatula are you in the Sea Dunes Building 5400 at SurfWatch in a 3bedroom villa ?
 Fifth Floor.
Great view.
Correction it is the Sea Dunes Building.


----------



## Steve Fatula

pedro47 said:


> Steve Fatula are you in the Sand Dunes Building 5400 at SurfWatch in a 3bedroom villa ?
> Fourth or Fifth Floor.
> Great view.



I updated the post, yes, in 5454 so top floor. I really should remember to include room and where needed building number or name. Yes, 3 BR, it's quite large. You've been here perhaps?


----------



## pedro47

Yes! This is our favorite villa at SurfWatch. We loved that huge master bedroom with that large bath and shower.

All the three bedroom villa at SurfWatch have the same setup and they all our nice.


----------



## Steve Fatula

pedro47 said:


> Yes! This is our favorite villa at SurfWatch. We loved that huge master bedroom with that large bath and shower.
> 
> All the three bedroom villa at SurfWatch have the same setup and they all our nice.



It's the largest shower we've seen at a MVCI property thus far, agreed! It's been 17 years since we were last at Hilton Head.


----------



## Theiggy

Frenchman’s Cove in August. Jost Van Dyke building, corner unit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchief

Oceana Palms Sunrise Tower North View.


----------



## Superchief

Ritz Residence Club in Vail


----------



## TravelTime

Superchief said:


> Ritz Residence Club in VailView attachment 9309



How do you like the Ritz Carlton Residence Club in Vail? We are MVC presidential and we purchased MVC mainly to access the Ritz Carlton Residence Clubs as well as the higher end benefits through MVC. We are scheduled to visit Ritz Carlton Residence Club in St Thomas in 2019. The Ritz Carlton Residence Club at Northstar is driving distance, so we plan to go there too next year.


----------



## vikingsholm

Thanksgiving week 2018 at Newport Coast Villas:



 




 

Last week of November 2018 at Phoenix Canyon Villas:


----------



## taffy19

Your first photo is so beautiful and it is like that quite often.


----------



## Superchief

TravelTime said:


> How do you like the Ritz Carlton Residence Club in Vail? We are MVC presidential and we purchased MVC mainly to access the Ritz Carlton Residence Clubs as well as the higher end benefits through MVC. We are scheduled to visit Ritz Carlton Residence Club in St Thomas in 2019. The Ritz Carlton Residence Club at Northstar is driving distance, so we plan to go there too next year.


We really enjoy the Ritz Residence Club in Vail. It is one of the nicest MVC affiliated resorts we have stayed. Service is outstanding and it is walkable to most of the Vail area (we enjoy walking). We typically like to go at the end of the summer (good value) for hiking and biking. The standard 2BR faces the highway, but the 2BR w/den and 3BR typically face the pool and mountains. The resort is currently undergoing a significant remodeling, so the lounge was closed for the end of our stay. I suggest checking the renovation status prior to planning a trip.

We like to go the week of Labor Day, but this year several restaurants weren't open during the evening. These were open last year, but many were having difficulty getting good employees after the summer vacation season.


----------



## vikingsholm

This morning from the balcony at Desert Springs Villas I.


----------



## jme

> pedro4↑7 said:Yes! This is our favorite villa at SurfWatch. We loved that huge master bedroom with that large bath and shower.
> All the three bedroom villa at SurfWatch have the same setup and they all our nice.





Steve Fatula said:


> It's the largest shower we've seen at a MVCI property thus far, agreed! It's been 17 years since we were last at Hilton Head.




It's not a shower--------we call it The Carwash.


.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wow, beautiful shots and the golf course looks to be in excellent condition!  I haven't been back there in 5 years and I miss it...always one of my favorite places to visit and relax at!


----------



## Panina

Steve Fatula said:


> It's the largest shower we've seen at a MVCI property thus far, agreed! It's been 17 years since we were last at Hilton Head.


Haven’t been there so don’t know how to compare but the Sabal Palms shower is the best part of the unit and the nicest shower I have seen in a timeshare.  Beautifully done,  curved, high end tile, rain shower with back sprays. and very large.


----------



## Oscar923

Sunset at Newport Coast on Boxing Day.


----------



## Wei339

Here are some pictures from the Ritz Carlton Residence Destination Club, Lake Tahoe.  I have included some other pictures of the area.


----------



## Venter

We are at Mountain Valley Lodge room 7768 and have an amazing time.


----------



## gblotter

Marriott Waiohai on Kauai (building 5, 4th floor). Not bad for an Island View unit.

Happy New Year and Aloha.


----------



## Aviator621

Marbella Beach Resort, Thanksgiving Week


----------



## dagger1

View from our main lanai at MKO, just checked in.


----------



## TXTortoise

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 9767  View from our main lanai at MKO, just checked in.


Great lagoon view...  Edit for building and floor?


----------



## alhanna

Kauai Beach Club, 8th floor, Kahili Tower


----------



## dagger1

TXTortoise said:


> Great lagoon view...  Edit for building and floor?


We are in a fully ADA room on the 4th floor of the Hale Kona building.  Here is a picture from our main lanai last evening...  We are stunned and amazed at how great this resort is!


----------



## rickandcindy23




----------



## taffy19

Are Cindy’s photos showing to you, TUGers?  I only see 3 Xs.


----------



## bazzap

taffy19 said:


> Are Cindy’s photos showing to you, TUGers?  I only see 3 Xs.


3 Xs is all I see too.


----------



## Fasttr

taffy19 said:


> Are Cindy’s photos showing to you, TUGers?  I only see 3 Xs.


I think Rick posted those.  Cindy would have done a better job.  ;-)


----------



## taffy19

Thanks.  I sent her a message.

I thought that they were in Maui but that is in Feb/Mar.  Her photos must be from Marriott’s Ocean Point where they are staying this week.

Some people travel non-stop!


----------



## DannyMc

Monarch, Azalea building, 5th floor Ocean Front


----------



## jme

Here at Marriott's Grande Ocean, Hilton Head for 2 weeks, January 2019......
5th Floor StarFish building.......gorgeous days, cool nights, doing extensive research for my Restaurant Guide.


----------



## jme

New VERY NICE *Grande Ocean* photos from Marriott GO resort site:
*https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/hhhvi-marriotts-grande-ocean/*

It's about time, as the previous photos were very old and dated.
Just saw these today----we're here for 2 weeks and it popped up when I got on my laptop.
(not from balcony, but even better--check them out if you'll be coming here soon)



P.S.
a couple of updated pics from today


----------



## rickandcindy23

This  is unit 805 Crystal Shores  Marco Island.


----------



## hangloose

Lakeshore Reserve - Messina Bldg, 3rd Floor, Room 3302/3304.  Overlooking pool which was closed in this photo due to renovations.  JW Marriott in the background.


----------



## JoeZuke

What was your room # at Canyon Villas in Phoenix?


----------



## taterhed

Marriott ko olina 30312 Naia






Tater on my Note8 tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

Marriott Maui, Napili Villas, 2nd floor


----------



## Fairwinds

We can’t always get what we ask for and this trip is one of those times. Probably the worst view/privacy of any balcony in the whole place and I still love it! And on an even brighter side I make good use of the grill and I’m close as can be to them and to the stairs to the beach, no elevators required. Tortola Bldg. Room 302. They have installed some nice roll up shades that offer a modicum of privacy.


----------



## bazzap

Fairwinds said:


> We can’t always get what We ask for and this trip is one of those times. Probably the worst view/privacy of any balcony in the whole place and I still love it! And on an even brighter side I make good use of the grill and I’m close as can be to them and to the stairs to the beach, no elevators required. Tortola Bldg. Room 302.
> View attachment 10325


My favourite building there, but I agree you need a higher floor for privacy.


----------



## JIMinNC

Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Island View, Hale 3, Third Floor. Just checked in today after three days at HGVC in Waikiki. First time at Waiohai. DC Points booking.


----------



## taterhed

Great room.... Close to hot tub and grills

Tater on my Note8 tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

Here is my recent stay at Newport Coast from my balcony. Fantastic resort, great room, beautiful grounds esp. at night. Only one nice day though, weather has been terrible in CA this year. This balcony really had about a 250 degree view without cheating and hanging over. You can just barely see an island in the distance, Catalina I think.


----------



## jme

Steve Fatula said:


> Here is my recent stay at Newport Coast from my balcony. Fantastic resort, great room, beautiful grounds esp. at night. Only one nice day though, weather has been terrible in CA this year. This balcony really had about a 250 degree view without cheating and hanging over. You can just barely see an island in the distance, Catalina I think.
> View attachment 10574



Spectacular view, and yes, that's Catalina Island. Hate your weather was bad, as that's an amazing area, 
and NCVs provide some very memorable vistas. It ranks very highly in our timeshare travels....definitely in the top 5. 
What's not to love?


----------



## SmithOp

Bad weather for you, great for us locals, we needed the rain to end the drought years.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taffy19

Steve Fatula said:


> Here is my recent stay at Newport Coast from my balcony. Fantastic resort, great room, beautiful grounds esp. at night. Only one nice day though, weather has been terrible in CA this year. This balcony really had about a 250 degree view without cheating and hanging over. You can just barely see an island in the distance, Catalina I think.
> 
> View attachment 10574


What a beautiful view you had at least one day.  Sorry that the weather wasn't that good the rest of the week for you but the locals are happy that we finally got rain to fill our reservoirs.

It is Catalina Island and, sometimes, you can see San Clemente Island too but it is very flat so you need to be higher up to see it easily but we have seen it right from the beach too if it is a crystal clear day.

What room number and building were you in?


----------



## Steve Fatula

taffy19 said:


> What a beautiful view you had at least one day.  Sorry that the weather wasn't that good the rest of the week for you but the locals are happy that we finally got rain to fill our reservoirs.
> 
> It is Catalina Island and, sometimes, you can see San Clemente Island too but it is very flat so you need to be higher up to see it easily but we have seen it right from the beach too if it is a crystal clear day.
> 
> What room number and building were you in?



Room 4536, therefore, building 4500. When I checked in, the desk clerk said oooh, this is a great room. I thought it was merely something they always say perhaps. No, they were right. There is one more floor, but not over this room making it sort of unique. 

Well, not everyone is happy out there. Saw lots of mudslides around, and, Palm Springs where I was before that week had major floods.


----------



## JIMinNC

The view from our 8th floor 2BR OV at Maui Ocean Club. Our first visit since becoming a MOC owner.


----------



## TXTortoise

Jim. If I could be essentially guaranteed that OV level every trip, I’d probably sell my OF.  

Did you reserve right at 12 months?


----------



## cyntravel

WOW that is beauitiful!


JIMinNC said:


> View attachment 10672
> 
> The view from our 8th floor 2BR OV at Maui Ocean Club. Our first visit since becoming a MOC owner.


----------



## JIMinNC

TXTortoise said:


> Jim. If I could be essentially guaranteed that OV level every trip, I’d probably sell my OF.
> 
> Did you reserve right at 12 months?



Yes. Reserved at 12 months right at 9am EST.


----------



## amycurl

Surfwatch, HHI, Tidemark bdlg, 5516. Dedicated three bedroom. They definitely upgraded us and there was even a welcome gift as this trip is part of a 20th anniversary for us this year and a 50th one for my in-laws (who joined us for a long weekend, as we had overlapping weeks here and at Grande Ocean.)


----------



## rickandcindy23

Just got back from Hono Koa, checked out 3/9/2019.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






https://rickandcindysvacations.smugmug.com/Hono-Koa/


----------



## Coloradorunner

At Newport Coast Villas for Spring Break. Room 2721.


----------



## stslc

Scored a last min II trade for a  2br Summit Watch starting last Friday for what was a fantastic ski weekend at nearby Deer Valley. Best snow in years and Sunshine to boot. No balcony but here are a couple photos from the window and exterior.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Grand Chateau, Room 3032. Looking south on the strip with Luxor and Mandalay Bay in the background. Nicely renovated room. Loved the cleanliness and customer service at this resort. Great location with easy walk to the center strip (across the street from the HGVC Elara TS and Miracle Mile Shops). Would definitely stay again.


----------



## hangloose

Marriott Ocean Pointe - 2BR OF Master (of 3BR OF)
Dolphin Building - 2nd Floor - Room 6212
* Owner reservation made at 13 months + 1 week.  Still got only 2nd floor in April :/.


----------



## hangloose

Marriott Grande Vista - 2BR
Building 84 - 3rd Floor 
Rooms 4313/4314
Overlooking Costa Del Sol Pool


----------



## mogens.h1951

Nusa Dua Gardens, Bali
Two bedroom apartment 3rd floor #832






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

Marriott "hotel" but somewhat like a timeshare, Momi Bay Fiji. We don't have an ocean view or ocean front. It's an over ocean bure, views from inside straight down too. They have glass on the sides. Bure 1022.


----------



## jme

Steve Fatula said:


> View attachment 12026
> 
> Marriott "hotel" but somewhat like a timeshare, Momi Bay Fiji. We don't have an ocean view or ocean front. It's an over ocean bure, views from inside straight down too. They have glass on the sides.



Sure admire your adventurous spirit, Steve.  That's a long way from home, man.
I can now live out some of my "destination fantasies" through you guys.....Enjoy!!!


----------



## jhac007

Marriott's Crystal Shores Memorial Day 2019, Gulfside view, room 807


----------



## TravelTime




----------



## TravelTime




----------



## taffy19

TravelTime said:


> View attachment 12104 View attachment 12103


TravelTime, from what balconies are your photos taken from?

Still very nice pictures from your trips!


----------



## TravelTime

taffy19 said:


> TravelTime, from what balconies are your photos taken from?
> 
> Still very nice pictures from your trips!



Animal Kingdom Kidani balcony

Scrub Island resort balcony

Dream Yacht Charter 62’ cabin balcony behind my cabin


----------



## Steve Fatula

MVCI Surfers Paradise, Australia


----------



## Wei339

View attachment 12220 View attachment 12220 Here is the balcony view from the Ritz Carlton Club in Lake Tahoe, room 4108.   The room was on their 1st floor which is actually the second floor in the building on top of the lobby.  This room was a 3 bedroom villa.


----------



## Nomad1a

View from our balcony at Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove, on St. Thomas.  We are in a 3 bedroom on the second floor of the Crown House building.


----------



## Wei339

Yesterday, I posted my view from our balcony at the Ritz Carlton Club Lake Tahoe during the afternoon. Here was my view this morning at sunrise.  The first photo is from my friend's room in the RC Lake Tahoe Hotel next door.


----------



## Seaport104

Ko’olina 2BR Penthouse View Hale Nai'a


----------



## Seaport104

Ko’olina 3rd Floor 3BR Sunrise View Hale Nai'a



 
Ko’olina 3rd Floor 3BR Sunset View Hale Nai'a


----------



## Seaport104

Kauai Beach Club 5th Floor Oceanfront Kilohana Tower


----------



## Carlsbadguy

Here is the view from third floor Island View in Napili Tower at Maui Marriott Ocean Club. This was an II exchange.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

Carlsbadguy said:


> Here is the view from third floor Island View in Napili Tower at Maui Marriott Ocean Club. This was an II exchange.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Phuket Beach Club "view". Not the usual beach uploads but totally different sort of pretty. This place is wonderful, you should have it on your list. We've probably had the greatest sites here we've ever been to.


----------



## JIMinNC

Our view this evening from our balcony on the m/s Paul Gauguin in French Polynesia. That's the island of Bora Bora with the moon overhead at sunset.

This is our first exposure to French Polynesia; many call it Hawaii unplugged, and that is so true. It''s what you might have imagined Hawaii to be 75 or 80 years ago before the commercialization. It is a beautiful place.


----------



## Luvtoride

Jim/ Steve, awesome pictures...you can find beauty anywhere you go if you just keep your eyes open for it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Superchief

This is the view from my room/balcony at the Inn at Bay Harbor (Autograph) on Lake Michigan. This is the closest I have ever been to the water in any resort or timeshare.


----------



## DannyMc

View from Ko 'Olina Nai'a building, 16th floor, Villa 31625


----------



## DannyMc

Maui Ocean Club, Lahaina tower, 10th floor, Villa 10210


----------



## DannyMc

Waikoloa Ocean Club, Island View, 3rd Floor, Villa 3108


----------



## DannyMc

Waikoloa Ocean Club, Island View, 3rd Floor, Villa 3108
Zoomed view of A-Bay and fish pond


----------



## Marathoner

Marriott Pulse Custom House, Boston

Harbor View in July 2019. Stylized by Google Photos


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Desert Springs Villas, Bldg Q. Hot days but mornings and evenings are glorious.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Not a Timeshare but a Marriott (Springhill Suites Zion National Park).


----------



## JIMinNC

Steve Fatula said:


> Not a Timeshare but a Marriott (Springhill Suites Zion National Park).
> 
> View attachment 13041



Nice. On our to-be-done list...


----------



## vol_90

Marriott Phuket Beach Club Room 3443. One of the few with a ocean view:


----------



## Scrapper49

Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club - 4th floor Hale Moana - room 20410


----------



## Steve Fatula

Sabal Palms, loving this place due to proximity to the World Center, and, it's a very nice unit. Love the shower. Unit 4129.


----------



## chriskre

Oceana Palms room 1116


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre

Oceana palms room 1116


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidvel

MAUI OCEAN CLUB
Lahaina Villas Oceanview 9th floor 


 
Old section Molokai tower, Oceanfront 4th Floor


----------



## TXTortoise

The ninth floor in Lahaina is a great location with the open railings and full-length living room window. Looks like you got 9210 on the 2BR corner.  I believe that floor was fixed weeks originally, but looks to be all floating now.  I assume you booked with Points?  Wonder if it was a enrolled week or already in the Trust.


----------



## davidvel

TXTortoise said:


> The ninth floor in Lahaina is a great location with the open railings and full-length living room window. Looks like you got 9210 on the 2BR corner.  I believe that floor was fixed weeks originally, but looks to be all floating now.  I assume you booked with Points?  Wonder if it was a enrolled week or already in the Trust.


Great work, you were close! 9211, dedicated 2BR. 

We rented direct from owner on his owner week (not points). Not sure if fixed or floating.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Room 1205 Osprey tower at Crystal Shores, huge wraparound balcony.


----------



## heckp

Marriott Koolina 
Hale Naia 
9th floor


----------



## Theiggy

heckp said:


> Marriott Koolina
> Hale Naia
> 9th floorView attachment 14798



Was this very recent/current? Is there a lot of algae in the lagoons? Is this typical? I may be going in April- hoping not the case then! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckp

Theiggy said:


> Was this very recent/current? Is there a lot of algae in the lagoons? Is this typical? I may be going in April- hoping not the case then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes taken exactly a month ago.


----------



## Pompey Family

heckp said:


> Marriott Koolina
> Hale Naia
> 9th floorView attachment 14798


That looks like a very nice and interesting beach, the sort of beach I prefer. Long stretches of sand flanked by high rise buildings bore me.


----------



## rsackett

Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines, room 3542:


----------



## qlaval

Renaissance Aruba Resort & Casino
Oceanfront #2348


----------



## Luvtoride

Not sure if the attachment worked, but I tried to load a picture from our view at Marriott’s Ocean Pointe, Dolphin building.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairwinds

Morning in St. Kitts. Love this place


----------



## bazzap

Fairwinds said:


> View attachment 15389 Morning in St. Kitts. Look closely and you can see my expansive ocean view to the right between the buildings. Love this place


What floor is this from?
Ocean View should be the upper floors from this building.
We get a fairly similar view with our ground floor Garden View unit.
I agree though, I love this place and it is just a few steps to the ocean from any unit.


----------



## Wei339

Staying at the Marriott Newport Coast Villas, 4500 block in sunny California.


----------



## Fairwinds

bazzap said:


> What floor is this from?
> Ocean View should be the upper floors from this building.
> We get a fairly similar view with our ground floor Garden View unit.
> I agree though, I love this place and it is just a few steps to the ocean from any unit.



Sorry, second floor room 3207. I didn’t reserve an ocean view and didn’t mean to infer I was supposed to have one or that I was disappointed. I think that came off wrong. Amended


----------



## frank808

View for the next couple weeks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wei339

Sunset and sunrise at Newport Coast Villas


----------



## dmbrand

Divi Little Bay Beach, St Maarten. Last week....wishing we were still there.


----------



## vikingsholm

Late Fall in Southern Cal.

Newport Coast:


 

DSV II:


 



 

DSV I:





From common area patio of the JW Marriott Palm Desert:


----------



## dbfoley

Desert Springs Villas I--sunrise on 1/20/2020


----------



## 10spro

Ko Olina, Naia building, Floor 6
Interval Unit Type: TOVI Mountain view, 2 Bedroom non-lockoff
Obtained via II manual trade with MDS Studio


----------



## Woj

Not a balcony view but how about the family riding camels next to the Pyramids at the Giza Plaza just outside Cairo in 1997? Another Marriott vacation!


----------



## taterhed

WKORV. OFD

Ka'anapali at it's finest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note8 Tapatalk


----------



## chrisfromOC

Marriott Waiohai, building 8 second floor.  August 2018


----------



## JIMinNC

Arrived yesterday at Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club after a week at HGVC King’s Land in Waikoloa on the Big Island.

Since we are using DPs for this trip to MOC instead of our EOY Odd deeded OV week, we didn’t expect the great 9th floor ocean view we had last year. We also only booked about 11 months out, so we have a late time stamp. With all that working against us, I still think this third floor dedicated 1BR unit in Lanai Tower still has a darn good view. Pretty much supports the opinion that most OVs at MOC are pretty good.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Desert Springs Villas 2, building 539, room 2673. 2 story dining room ceiling.


----------



## ljmiii

Surfers Paradise Australia - Lagoon View - 21st floor


----------



## Steve Fatula

ljmiii said:


> Surfers Paradise Australia - Lagoon View - 21st floor



I love that place, pool is awesome! The mvci staff has been real kind to me there.


----------



## rickandcindy23

View from Hona Koa today.  This picture is from the master bedroom.  There are two doors perpendicular to one another.


----------



## Steve Fatula

rickandcindy23 said:


> View from Hona Koa today.



Wow, must be really dark there!  You forgot the picture.


----------



## vacationtime1

WKORV room 3531.  Moonset.  Taken at 6:41am local time yesterday, as a

 full moon sets to the west off of our lanai.


----------



## ljmiii

Steve Fatula said:


> I love that place, pool is awesome! The mvci staff has been real kind to me there.


I *really* loved my stay - the villa and balcony were fabulous, the service was amazing, and the pool area's mix of saltwater/sand and freshwater pools was really nice. My only gripe is that while the resort is near everything it isn't actually next to anything. But it is a very small gripe in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## rickandcindy23

It is stormy, windy, rainy, noisy, and cool in West Maui today.  Never have we seen it like this.


----------



## capjak

rickandcindy23 said:


> It is stormy, windy, rainy, noisy, and cool in West Maui today.  Never have we seen it like this.


It was like that for a day last  year this time, when I was there.  feb 11, 2019   "Historic’ storm hurls huge waves and 191-mph winds at Hawaii; rare snow hits Maui"

https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...e-waves-mph-winds-hawaii-rare-snow-hits-maui/


----------



## vacationtime1

rickandcindy23 said:


> It is stormy, windy, rainy, noisy, and cool in West Maui today.  Never have we seen it like this.



+1.  My weather app says it is 66 degrees outside here in Ka'anapali; by local standards, it's freezing.  "Winter storm" conditions on Haleakala.


----------



## Bmerritt

Ocean front view at Ocean Pointe, Singer Island, Cobia Building.  October 2019.   Caught ocean breezes all day.


----------



## pspercy

JIMinNC said:


> Arrived yesterday at Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club after a week at HGVC King’s Land in Waikoloa on the Big Island.
> 
> Since we are using DPs for this trip to MOC instead of our EOY Odd deeded OV week, we didn’t expect the great 9th floor ocean view we had last year. We also only booked about 11 months out, so we have a late time stamp. With all that working against us, I still think this third floor dedicated 1BR unit in Lanai Tower still has a darn good view. Pretty much supports the opinion that most OVs at MOC are pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 17152



New paint job looks good too


----------



## JIMinNC

pspercy said:


> New paint job looks good too



I like it. More updated with colors that are popular now. Although I suspect in 10-15-20 years it will look dated as well, when color trends shift yet again.


----------



## ljmiii

Gulf Front at Crystal Shores (Marco Island)


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Wow. That's a pretty white sand beach.


----------



## ljmiii

CalGalTraveler said:


> Wow. That's a pretty white sand beach.


It is. No waves to speak of from a swimming standpoint...but they do make a beautiful noise at night as you are going to sleep.


----------



## Luvtoride

18th floor Marriott Beach Place Towers, Ft Lauderdale. Not every great view is of the beach! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echino

Waiohai view from the balcony of 2303, hale 2, March 2020.


----------



## vol_90

Ko Olina Thursday March 26th Hale Naia room 31625


----------



## frank808

Beautiful day. Empty resort, beaches, pool etc. We just can't use any of these amenities, just admire it. 

On another note we are down to about 11 occupied villas at this time. 

Grounds keepers are still working and pool personnel are restaining the rocks around pool area. Lots of maintenance being done in rooms also. Like changing light bulbs, fixing broken hinges etc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride

Frank, where is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Luvtoride said:


> Frank, where is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ko olina beach club

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapolei

frank808 said:


> Beautiful day. Empty resort, beaches, pool etc. We just can't use any of these amenities, just admire it.
> 
> On another note we are down to about 11 occupied villas at this time.
> 
> Grounds keepers are still working and pool personnel are restaining the rocks around pool area. Lots of maintenance being done in rooms also. Like changing light bulbs, fixing broken hinges etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



There are some rental bikes at a couple of locations in Koolina if you want the exercise.


----------



## frank808

Kapolei said:


> There are some rental bikes at a couple of locations in Koolina if you want the exercise.


Have just been walking around the resort. Also been feeding the swans, geese and ducks as the golf workers have been out since last week. Have seen them feeding the wildlife most mornings before the stay at home work order. Figure no one is has been feeding the animals for a few days.

Pretty cool walking around a deserted resort. Seems like my own private playground.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapolei

frank808 said:


> Have just been walking around the resort. Also been feeding the swans, geese and ducks as the golf workers have been out since last week. Have seen them feeding the wildlife most mornings before the stay at home work order. Figure no one is has been feeding the animals for a few days.
> 
> Pretty cool walking around a deserted resort. Seems like my own private playground.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



I was just there this morning with my dog.  You might have seen me walk by.  No lagoons or beach to visit, but a very safe, and beautiful place to walk.  And walking while maintaining social distance is an essential activity.  Some are even walking the golf course cart paths.  Hopefully, the resort will turn a blind eye to that and not shut it down.


----------



## Kapolei

First day of the month siren test right now.  No tsunami.


----------



## frank808

Kapolei said:


> I was just there this morning with my dog. You might have seen me walk by. No lagoons or beach to visit, but a very safe, and beautiful place to walk. And walking while maintaining social distance is an essential activity. Some are even walking the golf course cart paths. Hopefully, the resort will turn a blind eye to that and not shut it down.


I actually saw a family set up a soccer goal on the greens and were playing soccer. Just a mom, dad and 2 kids. It was at the Centex homes right after monkeypods. Also have seen quiet a few people walking the course. Wife and I will be walking it later today for exercise and a nice break from staying in the room. 

Was not out this morning and did not see you. If you see an Asian guy with glasses and shaved head come and say HI. Of course we have to observe the 6ft distance rule . 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

--Deleted--


----------



## vol_90

frank808 said:


> I actually saw a family set up a soccer goal on the greens and were playing soccer. Just a mom, dad and 2 kids. It was at the Centex homes right after monkeypods. Also have seen quiet a few people walking the course. Wife and I will be walking it later today for exercise and a nice break from staying in the room.
> 
> Was not out this morning and did not see you. If you see an Asian guy with glasses and shaved head come and say HI. Of course we have to observe the 6ft distance rule .
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


We are 1 of the 11 rooms here.  Stopped by front desk yesterday and asked one of the associates room occupancy.  Response was "Oh we can't give you that information"  1st time I had heard that from any associate at any resort.  Just back from our morning Ko Olina golf course walk.  12,000 steps from Villa and back following golf cart path.  Beautiful day today!  Couldn't ask for a better or safer way to social distance.

Monday March 30th:




18th Green and landscaping at the Ko Olina Golf Course:


----------



## Kapolei

vol_90 said:


> We are 1 of the 11 rooms here.  Stopped by front desk yesterday and asked one of the associates room occupancy.  Response was "Oh we can't give you that information"  1st time I had heard that from any associate at any resort.  Just back from our morning Ko Olina golf course walk.  12,000 steps from Villa and back following golf cart path.  Beautiful day today!  Couldn't ask for a better or safer way to social distance.



People are liking Roy's take out https://www.royyamaguchi.com/roys-ko-olina


----------



## Pompey Family

vol_90 said:


> We are 1 of the 11 rooms here.  Stopped by front desk yesterday and asked one of the associates room occupancy.  Response was "Oh we can't give you that information"  1st time I had heard that from any associate at any resort.



That's because the usual stock response is "we're fully occuppied" and it's obvious that would be a lie if they were to make that claim now.


----------



## fdough1

Ritz Carlton Club St Thomas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Nice sunset view. Really quiet as I dont think there are more than 3 other rooms occupied. I believe NAIA tower is also now closed. At least I did not see any room lights on.

This will be the last week the FD associates are working. They will be on furlough as of next week Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Kapolei said:


> People are liking Roy's take out https://www.royyamaguchi.com/roys-ko-olina


Thanks for the link. Walked over and got a dinner plate my wife wanted. Lots of people walking the gold course. 

If you see the 3 of us feeding the swans, geese, ducks etc by Roy's please say HI. We have been feeding them on Monday and Wednesday. Will be out probably tomorrow with my nephews.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Slowest Easter sunday at MKO for at least a decade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulaC

frank808 said:


> Slowest Easter sunday at MKO for at least a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Today is a far cry from the Easter crowds of 2018.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks for sharing. Are the pools closed?


----------



## tugcccsp

Marriott Maui Ocean Club Balcony - Lahaina Villas - March, 2020


----------



## tugcccsp




----------



## frank808

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for sharing. Are the pools closed?


Yes everything is closed. No restaurants, pools, hot tubs, workout room and activities. Basically walk around the resort and feel like it is your own playground.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90

It's so quite here frank808 and vol_90 have been at Ko Olina at the same time for 23 days and counting but still not officially met or been 6 feet from each other!!  Stay safe frank808.  We will meet in the near future from 6 feet away.  April 15th, 2020 Picture.  Cheers, Sean


----------



## Swice

Grande Ocean at Hilton Head.    Told roughly 20 units occupied.   Been basically isolated.    Closest we’ve come into contact with another soul was the person counting the people entering and exiting at the Harris Teeter.   Cooked in the unit for the first five days.   Plan to get takeout at the Salty Dog (25% off menu prices) during bike ride tomorrow since we have the Sea Pines bike pass.     Walked beach and have taken rented bikes for a spin each day and seen only a few people and alligators.     View from our balcony attached along with a shot of our new friend bubba whom we met on a bike trail.


----------



## jme

Swice said:


> Grande Ocean at Hilton Head.    Told roughly 20 units occupied.   Been basically isolated.    Closest we’ve come into contact with another soul was the person counting the people entering and exiting at the Harris Teeter.   Cooked in the unit for the first five days.   Plan to get takeout at the Salty Dog (25% off menu prices) during bike ride tomorrow since we have the Sea Pines bike pass.     Walked beach and have taken rented bikes for a spin each day and seen only a few people and alligators.     View from our balcony attached along with a shot of our new friend bubba whom we met on a bike trail.
> View attachment 19226View attachment 19228View attachment 19229



Great view from high floor in Starfish Bldg!!!   (Looks to be 4th floor) 
Hope you're having a wonderful time in spite of the times. Weather has been outstanding, ideal actually. 
We have several consecutive upcoming weeks at GO in June, hoping it'll work out. 

I'd tell you to say hello to "Bubba" but there are about 250 Bubba's at HH at any given moment, LOL.  
(Ohio natives I suspect)


----------



## TXTortoise

Search has failed me...does anyone have photos or links to the 3BR, 10th floor (top) view from Maui Ocean Club Napili tower?  I've found a few photos from the lower floors, but would like to see viewpoint from the lanai and the studio.  Seems like Molokai tower really infringes the view in this diagram, compared to the Lahaina tower.

It also looks like the Napili 10th floor also has the open railings design, with a low wall on the lanai.















						Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Resort Room Plans - Ralph Mawyer Photography
					

Collection of floor plans and room location diagrams.  Room number diagrams courtesy of Gary Kinsman. https://gdkinsman.smugmug.com/Maui-Ocean-Club/Room-Charts/  Click for 3D Walkthrough of two bedroom.  https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=iEddUVHKoKG?width=853&height=480&border=false  (Courtesy...




					www.ralphmawyerphotography.com


----------



## jme

View from our Grande Ocean oceanfront corner villa overlooking the North Pool, taken today 6/2/20 

*

*


----------



## VanX

Canada  BC.   Kelowna Delta Grand unit 323 from our 1 bedroom patio view


----------



## jme

*Grande Ocean* yesterday evening 6/5/2020
(playing off my photo 2 posts above)


----------



## frank808

Today from Kona tower 9th floor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Sunset just a few minutes ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

Views....anybody....anybody....I'm having view withdrawals.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Fasttr said:


> Views....anybody....anybody....I'm having view withdrawals.


Me too.  I keep looking at my mother-in-law's digital picture frame with all of our pictures of views from our beloved Hono Koa and Shearwater, and I am thinking that no one is going to keep me from Maui in February, even if we have to quarantine.  It's not a bad place to stay for 14 days.  The oceanfront lanai with whales to watch is more than enough entertainment.  We can have friends (who live on the island) pick up our groceries.  They will be happy to do that for us.


----------



## Superchief




----------



## Superchief

A view of our backyard where we have been spending most of our time since March.


----------



## JIMinNC

I'll take a cue from @Superchief and post the view from our condo in Palmetto Dunes on Hilton Head Island, where we have spent a lot of time since April. Not a Marriott, but it is right beside the Hilton Head Marriott hotel!


----------



## DanCali

Spent 1 night at Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas (points) in 2017 after 7 nights at Westin St. John (rental from owner). We like St. John a lot better but the view from our balcony at Frenchman's Cove was the most memorable we ever had. Since it was more of an "afterthought stay" and very brief I don't even know what building it was.


----------



## DanCali

And this is from Ocean Pointe - Sailfish Building 6th floor facing North - taken today! AC trade via Interval into a 1BR.

It's less than 15 miles from our house but had a nice weekend with family here and now DW and I alternate using as a "home office" for a change of scenery.


----------



## frank808

MKO right now. No one around because of the new orders. Unusually calm seas today because there are no waves.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10spro

Newport Coast Villas...not technically the view from our balcony, just a few steps away.


----------



## DanCali

10spro said:


> Newport Coast Villas...not technically the view from our balcony, just a few steps away.




We had almost the same view where we were there in July. Looks like you took it from the grill area by 4700? 

We were in 4700  3rd floor. This one is from balcony.


----------



## 10spro

DanCali said:


> We had almost the same view where we were there in July. Looks like you took it from the grill area by 4700?
> 
> We were in 4700  3rd floor. This one is from balcony.
> 
> 
> View attachment 25143


We were 4700 on the second floor, looking out across to the $30million dollar mansions across the way. Beautiful spot.


----------



## DanCali

10spro said:


> We were 4700 on the second floor, looking out across to the $30million dollar mansions across the way. Beautiful spot.



I know... even my wife, who's really not interested in any of the ownership aspects other than the stays, said we should buy 2 more weeks so we can spend a whole month there when we retire.


----------



## JanT

Are the beaches closed again?  Can you walk along the beach or is it off limits?  That's quite a view there, frank808!



frank808 said:


> MKO right now. No one around because of the new orders. Unusually calm seas today because there are no waves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

No walking along the paths or sitting anywhere. You can cross green areas and beach to get into the water. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jme

Superchief said:


> View attachment 25133



Nice picture Bill...... must be low tide, though......


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> Nice picture Bill...... must be low tide, though......


If he pruned those trees, he'd have a better view of the ocean.


----------



## Ishyjo

First floor balcony at Carlsbad Seapointe in early August 2020.


----------



## jmhpsu93

I know not at Marriott VC per se, but how about Westin Lagunamar?


----------



## dioxide45

jmhpsu93 said:


> I know not at Marriott VC per se, but how about Westin Lagunamar?
> 
> View attachment 25179


You have your own thread in the Vistana forum 








						[Please post your VSE/Starwood] View from a BALCONY
					

All,  One of my favorite threads on the Marriott board is when TUGgers post the view from their balcony -- it's a great tool to get a sense for what the view plane is like from different properties and buildings.    I do not know if there is a similar thread here on Starwood board, but if not, I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Superchief

jme said:


> Nice picture Bill...... must be low tide, though......


No ocean, but I have live entertainment when we let the dogs out.


----------



## jme

jme said:


> Nice picture Bill...... must be low tide, though......





Superchief said:


> No ocean, but I have live entertainment when we let the dogs out.



And if you do, I know what you'll be drinking, right buddy?

(btw, recently I stocked up again on your favorite, and just last weekend uncorked the last bottle, so I've got to get back for more.)

P.S...... headed to Grande Ocean this next week, so I'll have a brand new oceanfront balcony view to share.


----------



## DJensen

Marriott Mountainside (a summer hidden gem) - room 7545

So much to do from hiking, biking, Olympic Park and short day trips into Wasatch National Park or back into Salt Lake (30 minutes).


----------



## Monykalyn

Sunset at Marriott Grande Vista -Orlando. 5th floor corner balcony (3 bedroom). It’s very soothing listening to the fountains splash


----------



## jme

*Grande Ocean* Hilton Head  this past week, August 23-30..... Sand Castle oceanfront building, 3rd floor (5 floors in all).
We actually requested the 3rd floor 2 months ago--- we like it because the beach SAND is visible from our sofa and kitchen,
more so than 4th or 5th floor.  We feel like we can reach out and touch the sand. Very enjoyable---- (it'll be our little secret!) 
From 4th/5th floor, you have to walk to glass doors and look downwards to see the beach sand and the surf.














Our granddaughter Ivy (first grandchild, 17 months old).
She officially knows and speaks around 75-80 words....we have the list, but it changes almost daily.
Her first beach trip was back in early June, but when she woke up her first morning here this past week (arrived after dark the previous night),
she immediate pointed and blurted out "Ocean.....beach!!!" She was very excited.
Below, I was on my laptop, didn't realize she was wanting to get to me, so she sneaked around the chair!!!
(Have to confess, she loves her Granddaddy, and she adores the beach and all that goes with it.)


----------



## chriskre

View from Sunrise building 14th floor facing north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre

chriskre said:


> View from Sunrise building 14th floor facing north.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deniseh

Crystal shores 8th floor. Sunset last evening


----------



## DanCali

Just found this one - not exactly an MVC resort yet, but may be one in the future. This is Harborside at Atlantis (Vistana) - building 5 from 2BR unit balcony.

View from Harborside Resort (Paradise Island) across to New Providence Island (Nassau).


----------



## DanCali

Crystal Shores Osprey building 2nd floor. This weekend 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory30

Grande Ocean this week - 5th floor Ocean side unit in Star Fish building.


----------



## dioxide45

DanCali said:


> Crystal Shores Osprey building 2nd floor. This weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long are you at Crystal Shores?


----------



## DanCali

dioxide45 said:


> How long are you at Crystal Shores?



We are leaving tomorrow. Short stay. Had a few extra (rented) points to burn and we live only 2.5 hours away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

View from Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe. I requested this side even though I knew it could be noisy. I am usually noise sensitive but things shut down early. I enjoyed watching the skiers having fun down below and the gondola come and go.


----------



## dougp26364

Maui Ocean Club, lanai wing suites, lowest floor


----------



## dougp26364

Probably one of the worst patio views at Canyon Villas


----------



## dioxide45

dougp26364 said:


> Probably one of the worst patio views at Canyon Villas


Never been there, but I would have to agree. That is pretty bad.


----------



## dioxide45

DanCali said:


> Crystal Shores Osprey building 2nd floor. This weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if I need to post my photo since I am only two floors up.


----------



## dougp26364

Shadow Ridge Enclaves view from patio


----------



## dougp26364

Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom unit Kingfish building


----------



## dougp26364

Ocean Pointe Cobia 3 bedroom


----------



## dougp26364

Ocean Pointe Dolphin building


----------



## dougp26364

Ocean Pointe Dolphin building ocean side unit 2001, our first stay as an exchanger


----------



## dougp26364

Ocean Pointe Pompano building


----------



## dougp26364

Waiohai Beach Club 2010 as an II exchanger Grand Chateau for Waiohai. Island view


----------



## dougp26364

Beach place towers unit 1211


----------



## DanCali

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure if I need to post my photo since I am only two floors up.



Our first time here - extremely nice resort both inside unit and pool area. Nice to see the sunset over the water in FL! 

We were just saying today we’d have stayed longer if we knew when we booked this that Palm Beach County would still be learning remotely in September. 

Enjoy your stay! If we had more time would have been nice to meet in person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364

Oceana Palms center balcony, 14th floor


----------



## dougp26364

Mountain Valley Lodge unit 7314


----------



## dougp26364

Mountain Valley Lodge Eagle building


----------



## dougp26364

Two different balcony shots from Willow Ridge Lodge in the shoulder season


----------



## dougp26364

DSV 2 Jasmine Court


----------



## dougp26364

Mountainside  “dirt” view


----------



## dougp26364

Barony Beach Club Ocean Side


----------



## dougp26364

Newport Coast


----------



## dougp26364

Harbor Club


----------



## dougp26364

Timber Lodge room 6309 view (no balcony) handicap accessible room


----------



## Fasttr

Boston Custom House room 1203....not a balcony view, but a pretty nice view through the window.






And this one, same view but 14 floors higher, from the observation deck...which is a balcony


----------



## Fasttr

A quick note about visiting Boston in the Covid era.  I thought Connecticut had things pretty buttoned up with mask wearing mandatory inside stores/restaurants/businesses and also mandatory outside when social distancing was not possible.  That said, in CT, when walking outside on the sidewalk, or on a walking/running/biking trail where its possible to social distance for the most part, hardly anybody is wearing mask (me included).  Compare that to Boston, I would say that 95% of individuals were wearing masks ALL THE TIME outside in any situation.  Even if they were alone on a sidewalk with nobody around, they were wearing masks.  Even on the bike trails near town or even 15-20 miles out of town, 95% of all bikers, runners, walkers were ALWAYS wearing masks.  Not making a political statement at all, but just saying if you are thinking of venturing to Boston on a visit, you will not feel unsafe at all.  People there, as well as the visitors, are being very respectful of others in these crazy times, and there are plenty of restaurants offering outdoor seating.

Walking around town, there are several businesses, restaurants, Starbucks, etc that are still closed, and some perhaps possibly never coming back, even in the Quincy Market area.  For a holiday weekend, that area, which normally would be packed, was still busy, but certainly nowhere near normal with tourists, with several of the shops and restaurants in the Quincy Market area closed.  That said, the North End was rocking as always.  Each restaurant has some seating out front, along the road, with the option to sit outside, or inside.  Mike's Pastry still had about 30 people in line outside, and the usual 50 people lined in several lines inside...so just as busy as ever....but with everybody wearing masks.  Good to see the North End is alive and well, as I did not see anything closed down in that area.

Just figured I would add a little flavor about Boston if you were pondering a visit this fall.


----------



## nerodog

Mondi Bellevue,  Austria


----------



## nerodog

Madeira Island. Pestana Palms. My mom!


----------



## jme

@nerodog..........After seeing your pics, I'm a little jealous that while we can drive easily from state to state, 
YOU can travel easily from beautiful country to country. 
It would be interesting to see so many diverse places that are drivable. We are definitely at a loss, as you have easier access to 
so many amazing destinations and cultures. 
We've only visited England, Scotland, France, and Italy, and that leaves so many that we are yet to see.  
It may or may not happen, and that's a shame given the beauty and uniqueness of Austria, Switzerland, Germany, Spain, Portugal, 
not to mention Croatia, Czech Republic, and all the rest. 
So, I hope you will get out there more and send plenty of photos.....


----------



## klpca

jme said:


> @nerodog..........After seeing your pics, I'm a little jealous that while we can drive easily from state to state,
> YOU can travel easily from beautiful country to country.
> It would be interesting to see so many diverse places that are drivable. We are definitely at a loss, as you have easier access to
> so many amazing destinations and cultures.
> We've only visited England, Scotland, France, and Italy, and that leaves so many that we are yet to see.
> It may or may not happen, and that's a shame given the beauty and uniqueness of Austria, Switzerland, Germany, Spain, Portugal,
> not to mention Croatia, Czech Republic, and all the rest.
> So, I hope you will get out there more and send plenty of photos.....


Put Switzerland at the top of your list! It's amazing.


----------



## DanCali

dougp26364 said:


> Probably one of the worst patio views at Canyon Villas




Never been to Canyon Villas but stayed at Westin Kierland Villas (also in Scottsdale) a few weeks ago. View was quite nice (building 5)


----------



## frank808

Tonight's sunset MKO Kona tower.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog

jme said:


> @nerodog..........After seeing your pics, I'm a little jealous that while we can drive easily from state to state,
> YOU can travel easily from beautiful country to country.
> It would be interesting to see so many diverse places that are drivable. We are definitely at a loss, as you have easier access to
> so many amazing destinations and cultures.
> We've only visited England, Scotland, France, and Italy, and that leaves so many that we are yet to see.
> It may or may not happen, and that's a shame given the beauty and uniqueness of Austria, Switzerland, Germany, Spain, Portugal,
> not to mention Croatia, Czech Republic, and all the rest.
> So, I hope you will get out there more and send plenty of photos.....


Gee, thank you !! I have to admit tho, now that I'm here I miss being able to drive all over New England and beyond.  The USA has so many beautiful  spots to visit.  What's  interesting  is I plan my trips home and try to use a timeshare  week  to invite  family/friends. This year we had settled on Smuggs only to have it cancelled  due to Covid  and not being able to travel over    !! We will try for the winter but another timeshare  as I dont want to drive in too much snow. 

I especially  enjoyed  your  NYC  pics. I loved going into the city for a day trip  or a long weekend.  I enjoyed  your trip via pics.   I ended up retiring  here as it was a long  time dream. Alot of preparation  but it's been worth it!!


----------



## dougp26364

DanCali said:


> Never been to Canyon Villas but stayed at Westin Kierland Villas (also in Scottsdale) a few weeks ago. View was quite nice (building 5)



Our first trip to Scottsdale was at the Westin and we preferred the location, rooms and overall resort to Canyon Villas. Unfortunately this was before I was documenting our timeshare stays with photos. Our view wasn’t as nice as we looked into the resort. While pleasant, it was an interior view of the resort. 

If only MVC could integrate Kierland Villas into the DC so we could reserve what we wanted instead of taking what they give us via weeks exchange.


----------



## Dean

Fasttr said:


> A quick note about visiting Boston in the Covid era.  I thought Connecticut had things pretty buttoned up with mask wearing mandatory inside stores/restaurants/businesses and also mandatory outside when social distancing was not possible.  That said, in CT, when walking outside on the sidewalk, or on a walking/running/biking trail where its possible to social distance for the most part, hardly anybody is wearing mask (me included).  Compare that to Boston, I would say that 95% of individuals were wearing masks ALL THE TIME outside in any situation.  Even if they were alone on a sidewalk with nobody around, they were wearing masks.  Even on the bike trails near town or even 15-20 miles out of town, 95% of all bikers, runners, walkers were ALWAYS wearing masks.  Not making a political statement at all, but just saying if you are thinking of venturing to Boston on a visit, you will not feel unsafe at all.  People there, as well as the visitors, are being very respectful of others in these crazy times, and there are plenty of restaurants offering outdoor seating.
> 
> Walking around town, there are several businesses, restaurants, Starbucks, etc that are still closed, and some perhaps possibly never coming back, even in the Quincy Market area.  For a holiday weekend, that area, which normally would be packed, was still busy, but certainly nowhere near normal with tourists.  That said, the North End was rocking as always.  Each restaurant has some seating out front, along the road, with the option to sit outside, or inside.  Mike's Pastry still had about 30 people in line outside, and the usual 50 people lined in several lines inside...so just as busy as ever....but with everybody wearing masks.  Good to see the North End is alive and well, as I did not see anything closed down in that area.
> 
> Just figured I would add a little flavor about Boston if you were pondering a visit this fall.


Here at Crystal Shores the number of people not following recommendations, rules and laws for masks and social distancing has been very surprising to me.  We were in Charleston and at Grande Ocean in July and there were no concerns, here I am truly shocked at the number of people who are not every trying to follow the recommendations.


----------



## frank808

Tonight's sunset. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnB3

Barony Beach Club room 9626 taken 9/5/2020


----------



## Fasttr

Marriott's Grande Ocean... Villa 8553, 5th Floor Sand Castle


----------



## CPNY

2020 hasn’t been bad for travel. Here is Orlando and Aruba. Missing a Cypress Harbor from Jan. Hoping for another Aruba, bahamas, or now thinking WSJ
how about some orlando post muggy storm love. GV building 84




Moved over to building 85 which I really liked.




then Aruba


----------



## cwtkm3

Day and night.
Playa Andaluza, Spain


----------



## LMD

Just returned from Marriott Ocean Pointe. This is unit 5212


----------



## Wei339

This photo is actually a screenshot that I took from a video taken from our balcony at Ko Olina (Na’ai Building) on a trip taken several years ago.


----------



## Zagrid094

We are new to TUG and have enjoyed reviewing the forum posts and balcony views.  What a wealth of valuable information!  Thought we would share some photos of our trip to Northern Italy in October 2019.  Thank goodness we made the trip pre-Covid!  Although not using timeshares, all but one stay was at a Marriott property.

Renaissance Tuscany IL Ciocco Resort and Spa, Barga Italy





Hotel Borgo Le Terrazze, Bellagio Italy (Lake Como) which has suites/efficiencies





The Gritti Palace, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Venice Italy (suite upgrade window view facing the Grand Canal)





The St. Regis Florence Italy (suite upgrade window view facing the Arno River)


----------



## jme

Zagrid094 said:


> We are new to TUG and have enjoyed reviewing the forum posts and balcony views.  What a wealth of valuable information!  Thought we would share some photos of our trip to Northern Italy in October 2019.  Thank goodness we made the trip pre-Covid!  Although not using timeshares, all but one stay was at a Marriott property.
> 
> Renaissance Tuscany IL Ciocco Resort and Spa, Barga Italy
> 
> View attachment 27219
> 
> Hotel Borgo Le Terrazze, Bellagio Italy (Lake Como) which has suites/efficiencies
> 
> View attachment 27220
> 
> The Gritti Palace, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Venice Italy (suite upgrade window view facing the Grand Canal)
> 
> View attachment 27221
> 
> The St. Regis Florence Italy (suite upgrade window view facing the Arno River)
> 
> View attachment 27224




*OK, you win!* .........and by a large margin, imho. 
AWESOME POST, I must say! 
All gorgeous views, and you did some traveling to get to all those destinations, 
and made some extra efforts to get those suite upgrades.
We were there in October 2018, and to reiterate your sentiments, SO HAPPY to have gone pre-covid!
We visited Rome, Monterosso, Florence & Tuscany (Siena, San Gimignano, Monteriggioni), 
and spent a few nights in each location so we could experience it all without rushing (Rome 4, Monterosso 2, Florence 4).
LOVE the suite upgrades-----we used suite upgrades for 2 rooms (2 couples) in Rome's Palazzo Naiadi, 
and rented 2 awesome 2BR apartments in Monterosso & Florence.
It will probably remain the best trip ever. Wow.


----------



## Zagrid094

jme said:


> *OK, you win!* .........and by a large margin, imho.
> AWESOME POST, I must say!
> All gorgeous views, and you did some traveling to get to all those destinations,
> and made some extra efforts to get those suite upgrades.
> We were there in October 2018, and to reiterate your sentiments, SO HAPPY to have gone pre-covid!
> We visited Rome, Monterosso, Florence & Tuscany (Siena, San Gimignano, Monteriggioni),
> and spent a few nights in each location so we could experience it all without rushing (Rome 4, Monterosso 2, Florence 4).
> LOVE the suite upgrades-----we used suite upgrades for 2 rooms (2 couples) in Rome's Palazzo Naiadi,
> and rented 2 awesome 2BR apartments in Monterosso & Florence.
> It will probably remain the best trip ever. Wow.



Thanks for your comments, JME!  Love your itinerary as well.  The Palazzo Naiadies in Rome looks awesome!  Will have to consider that hotel as we hope to make a return trip to Italy in the future to include Rome.  Definitely, our Northern Italy trip will remain high on our "favorites" list as well.  The Renaissance in Barga was our launching point to other destinations in Tuscany including a day trip to Cinque Terre.  Our favorite village was Manarola where my wife captured a photo from a famous view from across the inlet.   The colorful homes/shops there reminded us of the villas at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas.


----------



## jme

Zagrid094 said:


> Thanks for your comments, JME!  Love your itinerary as well.  The Palazzo Naiadies in Rome looks awesome!  Will have to consider that hotel as we hope to make a return trip to Italy in the future to include Rome.  Definitely, our Northern Italy trip will remain high on our "favorites" list as well.  The Renaissance in Barga was our launching point to other destinations in Tuscany including a day trip to Cinque Terre.  Our favorite village was Manarola where my wife captured a photo from a famous view from across the inlet.   The colorful homes/shops there reminded us of the villas at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas.
> 
> View attachment 27248



Another gorgeous photo.
You could easily come up with a calendar that would make you a fortune......I'd take at least 10 calendars to give as gifts.

We did love Marriott's Palazzo Naiadi/ Dedica Anthology Autograph Hotel in Rome----one of the most luxurious hotels we've ever seen.
It was fabulous, and the rooms and staff were both impeccable.
Sadly for "Marriott people", it might no longer be part of the Marriott system at some point during 2020, as it was bought out by another entity.....
I'm not sure of the current status because I see conflicting information in how it's listed, and it doesn't show up as a Marriott when trying to book a hotel in Rome now. See link below.









						4 Autograph Collection hotels set to leave Marriott Bonvoy in 2020 - The Points Guy
					

These hotels in Rome, Prague, Budapest and Venice are slated to leave the Marriott Bonvoy program in the first half of this year.




					thepointsguy.com
				




On another note, we did select Monterosso Mare as the best Cinque Terre town to visit because it's the largest, and frankly we'd choose it again because of several factors.....beautiful location and many scenic views, more to see and do around the town itself, many GREAT restaurants, and easily walkable. We also got that same advice from many friends who know Cinque Terre, but that's not meant to take away from
the uniqueness and beauty of the other towns, as they are all quite worthy of visits and stays in their own right.

If Covid ever "goes away", and Italy is free of such hindrances to safe travel, our SECOND itinerary would include the Amalfi Coast,
Positano & Sorrento, Capri, and Sicily. Our THIRD would include Lake Como and various towns around the northern part of Italy.

Then we'd have to grab a nice bottle of Brunello di Montalcino or a Barolo and wrestle to come up with a FOURTH itinerary.
Surely one might consider just getting lost in Umbria, anywhere the wind takes you, like for instance the lovely little town of Perugia.


----------



## deniseh

We are happy with our view. Shadow ridge building 1300


----------



## frank808

Last nights sunset at MKO.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca

Zagrid094 said:


> Thanks for your comments, JME!  Love your itinerary as well.  The Palazzo Naiadies in Rome looks awesome!  Will have to consider that hotel as we hope to make a return trip to Italy in the future to include Rome.  Definitely, our Northern Italy trip will remain high on our "favorites" list as well.  The Renaissance in Barga was our launching point to other destinations in Tuscany including a day trip to Cinque Terre.  Our favorite village was Manarola where my wife captured a photo from a famous view from across the inlet.   The colorful homes/shops there reminded us of the villas at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas.
> 
> View attachment 27248


Look at the puzzle that I just finished this morning! We stayed in Manarola in 2010 and have been trying to get back ever since! Someday!


----------



## Xpat

Moonrise over Marriott's Village d'Ile de France - view from bedroom


----------



## Venter

We love Marriott's Village d'Ile de France. Used to go there often while living in the UK. The two story villas are great and the property is expansive. Near slot of stuff but also great to just stay and be.

The next photo is not great as taken with an old phone from the 2015 that was cheap as chips. We are staying at The Westin Lagunamar in building 5 floor 6.


----------



## dioxide45

Would you look at that!

3rd Floor Garden View in Main House building at Marriott's SurfWatch!


----------



## Superchief

dioxide45 said:


> Would you look at that!
> 
> 3rd Floor Garden View in Main House building at Marriott's SurfWatch!
> View attachment 27602


I think 'Forest View' would be a more appropriate name. I actually enjoy the garden view villas in Jan-Feb when I am there. It is very peaceful and it is nice to see greenery and wildlife.


----------



## Davey54321

Garden view, 7th floor Maple Oceanwatch, we were very happy!


----------



## Davey54321

Davey54321 said:


> Garden view, 7th floor Maple Oceanwatch, we were very happy!


Thats steam from hot tub in third photo - at sunset!


----------



## enma

BeachPlace Towers 10th floor


----------



## NboroGirl

View and sounds looking down from our balcony from room 711 at Crystal Shores. (7th floor, in Osprey Tower B.) There was a service alley right below us and this kind of stuff went on all day beginning around 7 a.m.  It was the only thing I didn't like about our balcony.


----------



## NboroGirl

CRYSTAL SHORES: View looking left (west) towards the gulf, from the 7th floor in Osprey Tower B


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> Would you look at that!
> 
> 3rd Floor Garden View in Main House building at Marriott's SurfWatch!
> View attachment 27602


That looks fairly similar to my 1st floor view at Manor Club a month ago.  Could see a peekaboo view of the golf hole through the trees, but you really had to "want" to see it.  That said, I did request 1st floor because it was a very short stay on way to HHI, and easy/in easy/out during Covid was our priority.


----------



## sfwilshire

My experience has been that the closer you are to a golf course, the earlier the mowers wake you up. That wouldn't be my first choice.

Sheila


----------



## jme

*Today at Grande Ocean ..........*

Just got back from breakfast at The French Bakery with the famous Big Matt and his lovely wife Lisa.
Had a great time.  We have a lot in common and enjoyed the food, coffee, and conversation.
We've just missed each other for years, but finally got a chance to meet.
We've been here at GO since last Sunday, but Matt checked in last evening. We were pleasantly surprised to learn
that he was our new next-door neighbor.      Small world.


(Hey, the dolphins here are HUGE!  )


----------



## Glamoore

Our view from Marriott's Playa Andaluza today


----------



## cory30

Grove Park Inn - Asheville (not a Marriott but it has been referenced on this site from time to time).


----------



## Nonnie Capurro

Kauai Marriott Beach Club
10th floor ocean front room
Made my 14 day covid quarantine tolerable 
Photo taken October 9, 2020
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zagrid094

Marriott's Crystal Shores, Marco Island, FL
Gulf Front, Villa 501
October 2020


----------



## DJensen

Ocean Watch @ Grand Dunes (Myrtle Beach, SC)
Scallop Building #2074
Full Moon (10/30 - small lighting edit, otherwise it was that BRIGHT)


----------



## Seagila

Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge (November 2020)
Villa 2855
JW Marriott in the background by the mountains. This was an II exchange, but we're also Canyon Villas owners which may have helped with our room request (top floor of 2700 or 2800 building).


----------



## Mariedoe

Marriott Grand Chateau Las Vegas, 3 weeks ago. Fantastic view, 33rd floor.


----------



## Mariedoe

Grande Ocean from balcony, Labor Day 2020


----------



## gln60

DJensen said:


> Ocean Watch @ Grand Dunes (Myrtle Beach, SC)
> Scallop Building #2074
> Full Moon (10/30 - small lighting edit, otherwise it was that BRIGHT)
> View attachment 28278 View attachment 28279


Just returned from Ocean Watch..stayed in unit 2076,next door from you..great location and great pics..p.s...dined at the Hook and Barrel...it was fabulous


----------



## BA21

Westin Los Cabo’s Baja Point
View attachment 28418View attachment 28419


----------



## BA21

Moved to Vistana thread


----------



## b2bailey

Marriott Maui Ocean Club
Where I was quarantined 14 days


----------



## klpca

Live from Ko Olina


----------



## Zagrid094

Marriott's Ocean Watch at Grande Dunes, Myrtle Beach, SC
Conch Building, 5th Floor, Ocean Side (facing Southeast)
Pool and grounds are of the adjoining Marriott Myrtle Beach Resort and Spa at Grande Dunes.


----------



## JIMinNC

Marriott's Crystal Shores, Marco Island, Florida.
Gulfside, 9th Floor


----------



## Zagrid094

Another view while the sun is setting from our recent trip to Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## frank808

We are lucky and resort staff was able to keep us in the same room for the past 6 months. I am eternally grateful to those that work at room assignment for making this happen. 

But all good things must come to an end. With resort occupancy being 80% and higher we had to move rooms. 

This is our new view from the balcony. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

frank808 said:


> We are lucky and resort staff was able to keep us in the same room for the past 6 months. I am eternally grateful to those that work at room assignment for making this happen.
> 
> But all good things must come to an end. With resort occupancy being 80% and higher we had to move rooms.


Sorry for such an appalling downgrade.  ;-)


----------



## frank808

It is rough but just got to roll with it 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedude

Currently at Maui Lahaina towers.  Room 5212/13.  This is considered Garden View but we have great views of both.  Next week we move into our oceanfront room.


----------



## fdough1

Aruba Ocean Club...Thanksgiving 2020
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5th Floor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123

eyedude said:


> View attachment 29712View attachment 29713
> Currently at Maui Lahaina towers.  Room 5212/13.  This is considered Garden View but we have great views of both.  Next week we move into our oceanfront room.


It was a fabulous sunrise this morning.  I’m on the same floor as you for the rest of this week and next week.


----------



## James G

Grand Vista this morning


----------



## cory30

Beautiful but chilly day at Surfwatch - Tide Mark building (Hilton Head).


----------



## Superchief

One nice thing about this time of year is that it is easier to get up in time to enjoy the sunrise.


----------



## jme

Superchief said:


> One nice thing about this time of year is that it is easier to get up in time to enjoy the sunrise.



Well.............
I guess that depends on the kind of SUNSET you had the evening before.....


----------



## AJCts411

Sorry, don;t know how to not do this...delete, was a HSH Hyatt property view not Marriott.


----------



## thinze3

Our view from BeachPlace Towers a few years ago.


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> Our view from BeachPlace Towers a few years ago.


Doesn't count, it wasn't taken FROM the balcony!


----------



## Dean

dioxide45 said:


> Doesn't count, it wasn't taken FROM the balcony!


Not from the balcony.


dioxide45 said:


> Doesn't count, it wasn't taken FROM the balcony!


Not from the balcony at Bluegreen's Mountainloft (right next to the Marriott Horizon's resort that never happened).


----------



## Dean

From the balcony.


----------



## Fasttr

Marriott's Monarch...HHI....3rd floor, Magnolia building, 2BR villa 3531, Garden View (not bad for Garden view!!!)


----------



## Marathoner

Balcony view at Grand Lodge at Peak 7 in Breckenridge


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> Marriott's Monarch...HHI....3rd floor, Magnolia building, 2BR villa 3531, Garden View (not bad for Garden view!!!)


There's that new spa that was still closed when we were there!


----------



## paxlin

Marathoner said:


> Balcony view at Grand Lodge at Peak 7 in Breckenridge
> 
> View attachment 32763



That's quite a line for the lift.  Is that from weekday or weekend?


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> There's that new spa that was still closed when we were there!


Yeah, that monster hot tub at the Monarch is really nice.  Grande Ocean needs to up their hot tub game.


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> Yeah, that monster hot tub at the Monarch is really nice.  Grande Ocean needs to up their hot tub game.



Grande Ocean has *7* hot tubs scattered throughout the property amongst the 10 buildings.
Most are sort of concealed due to foliage and shrubs, so maybe they're not all that evident.
I think having seven is impressive because it allows smaller groups instead of everyone piling into a huge one or two.
Having said that, though, several of GO's are still large enough to accommodate several people, say, at least 2-3 couples.

can be seen on ZOOM








						Marriott's Grande Ocean · 51 S Forest Beach Dr, Hilton Head Island, SC 29928
					

★★★★★ · Hotel




					www.google.com


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> Grande Ocean has *7* hot tubs scattered throughout the property amongst the 10 buildings.
> Most are sort of concealed due to foliage and shrubs, so maybe they're not all that evident.
> I think having seven is impressive because it allows smaller groups instead of everyone piling into a huge one or two.
> Having said that, though, several of GO's are still large enough to accommodate several people, say, at least 2-3 couples.


I’m not seeing any waterfall walls cascading warm water into any of the hot tubs (or on your back/neck if you sit under them), or a palm tree growing in the middle of them (which actually is a nice feature as it allows seating in the center of the spa around the tree) at GO.  ;-). This one at Monarch is really quite nice.  You’ll have to take a walk down the beach and check it out.


----------



## frank808

A full moon pic over calm cloudless ocean this morning from MKO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jme

Fasttr said:


> I’m not seeing any waterfall walls cascading warm water into any of the hot tubs (or on your back/neck if you sit under them), or a palm tree growing in the middle of them (which actually is a nice feature as it allows seating in the center of the spa around the tree) at GO.  ;-). This one at Monarch is really quite nice.  You’ll have to take a walk down the beach and check it out.



Yep, they could and should do some of that---didn't realize it was THAT nice. So, good point.
GO does have a small cascading waterfall, albeit short and NOT HOT,
at the south end of the north pool.  But I'm not going to get in it to see if it's therapeutic, HaHa....it's really just for esthetics.

I didn't know you were talking adding some real bling.....a cascading HOT waterfall into the pool would be awesome----
but if my wife and I got in there we'd never want to relinquish that spot.
And yes, because of your photo I am already planning to get over to Monarch to see that....it's a very nice feature indeed.
I'll say something to the resort manager, but if you know him like I do, it's going to be a longshot.


----------



## Marathoner

paxlin said:


> That's quite a line for the lift.  Is that from weekday or weekend?



Its a non-holiday Sunday at Peak 7 at Breck.  The lines can get long, but I would say that given tip to tail ski separation from the person in front and behind you, there is generally 5-6ft separation of people in line.

I also noticed that I posted a balcony picture of a non-Marriott resort.  I think that this is a Marriott forum so I can remove.  Would it help if I mentioned that I exchanged the lockoff side of a Marriott resort to trade into this particular resort?  Yes - there are some third party resorts that are as good or better than Marriotts!


----------



## rthib

Not from the Balcony but one lagoon over from Ko Olina - Monk Seals playing on the beach.
We saw them from the balcony but that picture they just looked like 2 small black dots
Update - There were in Marriott Lagoon this morning


----------



## amycurl

My daughter basically learned to swim in one of those small, hidden, not-so-hot tubs at GO, so they have a special place in my heart. (No haters about kids in hot tubs, please...it was Feb., it was early in the am, and it's not like there were other takers....) But I have to say that the new one at Monarch looks nice.


----------



## AnnaS

Disney’s Vero Beach Resort


----------



## Krteczech

Estes Park, CO, February 27th, 2021


----------



## JIMinNC

Marriott’s Ocean Pointe, Ocean Front studio, Pompano Building, sixth floor.

Our first time here. Beautiful sunny weather, but very windy and cooler than normal (highs low 70s until mid-to-late week when we will get into mid-to-high 70s).


----------



## DisneyJen

View from MVC Faiway Villas of Atlantic City skyline.


----------



## AnnaS

I made a few attempts - but kept saying file too large 

Technically challenged - ignore my Disney Vero Resort post  -


----------



## Vacation1

Ocean Pointe - Oceanside 1 Bedroom - Pompano Building 7th floor - close enough to oceanfront for us. No complaints....will take this view any day of the week!


----------



## NboroGirl

From room 4501 (building 84) at MGV


----------



## NboroGirl

Views from 7509 (building 97) at MGV


----------



## Steve Fatula

Marriott Legends Edge, Panama City Fl, sun interfered with picture.  Room 1607.








That's a super long boardwalk.


----------



## deniseh

NboroGirl said:


> Views from 7509 (building 97) at MGV
> View attachment 33573View attachment 33574View attachment 33575


We’ve had that view too. Great spot.


----------



## hangloose

Harbour Lake - Building 13, Room 1334

(Note:  Room overlooks main shipwreck pool, which is open until 11pm with bright lights)


----------



## hangloose

Ocean Pointe

Cobia, 5th Floor, 3BR OF, South Facing
Rooms 5512 (Master) & 5511 (studio).


----------



## Fasttr

Crystal Shores - Marco Island - 2BR Villa #1126 (Egret (new) tower, Westward facing room, Pool View High Floor 6-15th floors.)  Our 11th floor villa is actually the top floor on the Westward facing wing.  I have stayed in the original tower, Gulf Front before, and don't get me wrong, those views are beautiful during the day, but this view is not bad, has more to see in the evenings, and is a lot less points.  Would likely book this view again for our next stay.


----------



## Superchief

I agree that the view from Egret facing West is really nice, but miss the large balconies in the Gulf front villas. The view from the 5th floor is also nice and requires fewer points, but we were lucky to get it.


----------



## GrayFal

Marriott’s Aruba Ocean Club - 5th Floor


----------



## Fasttr

Ocean Pointe, Ocean Side, South facing 4th floor in Cobia building.






And for comparison....check out this pic below, from post #1 in this thread, of basically the same view, but 5th floor, from back in 2015.  The 2021 view is certainly improved because of the removal of trees along the edge of the parking lot.


----------



## Superchief

How do you continue to get the best Oceanside Villas at Ocean Pointe, although I actually like a similar location overlooking the pink (now white) building?


----------



## Fasttr

Superchief said:


> How do you continue to get the best Oceanside Villas at Ocean Pointe, although I actually like a similar location overlooking the pink (now white) building?


Totally lucky I guess. This one was only booked about a month out with 120 day holding account points (grabbed a late cancellation that popped up), so it certainly was not due to an early time stamp.


----------



## Luvtoride

Not to be too repetitive, but our view from the 7th floor of the Cobia building, here at Ocean Pointe this week. This resort was designed so well with almost every unit 2nd floor and above with an ocean view. 
We own here and when we checked in we had to “wait” a little longer for this unit as they wanted to give us this higher floor villa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC

We were only there for one night, to celebrate our daughter's graduation from University of Florida with a day at Epcot, but this was our view from a fourth floor studio unit in Building 84 at Marriott's Grande Vista. We also booked a 2BR for our daughter, our son, and two friends for the same single night. They had a fifth floor golf view in Building 86. Thanks to our 30% Presidential discount, both units only cost us 455 points total for that night. So two units for six adults for a direct usage cost (based on our own average per point MF cost) of only $250 or so. We used some Plus Points we had in our account, so the value was great.

After Friday's graduation, we drove down from Gainesville on Saturday morning, arriving at the property between 9:00 and 9:30am, and much to our surprise, both units were available for check-in. That allowed us to drop our luggage, leave our cars at Grande Vista, and grab a couple Ubers over to Disney's Contemporary for our 10:30 breakfast reservations before heading over to Epcot. We didn't get back on property until after 11 pm. We had breakfast on Sunday morning at The Grill.

This was our first time at MGV and we were impressed with the resort. We aren't frequent Orlando visitors anymore since both of our kids are in their 20s now, but if and when we do go back, MGV will likely be our top choice.


----------



## alwysonvac

Ko Olina, Moana building, Floor 16 (two bedroom penthouse lockoff)


----------



## slip

alwysonvac said:


> Ko Olina, Moana building, Floor 16 (two bedroom penthouse lockoff)
> 
> View attachment 35439
> View attachment 35438



Gotta love that view.


----------



## frank808

alwysonvac said:


> Ko Olina, Moana building, Floor 16 (two bedroom penthouse lockoff)
> 
> View attachment 35439
> View attachment 35438


Are you back here? If you want to meet up I am here.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

frank808 said:


> Are you back here? If you want to meet up I am here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


Yes, I’m here this week. I sent you a PM.


----------



## alwysonvac

Ko Olina, Kona building, Floor 4 (two bedroom ocean view lockoff)

My sister-in-law’s view


----------



## dioxide45

Marriott OceanWatch Villas, Myrtle Beach

2BR Ocean View 14th floor in Maple


----------



## needvaca

Oceanwatch Villas, Oceanfront Scallop building 9th Floor. 
Lucked out with my Interval exchange. Such a beautiful property


----------



## chriskre

Marriott Ocean Pointe Kingfish building 1st floor inlet view or what they consider oceanfront. We like it cause you get to watch the boats go by all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lv2Trvl

Waikoloa Beach Club November 2020.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchief

Oceana Palms view from sunrise tower south balcony prior to the monstrosity next door. We could actually watch the cruise ship leave the port.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Rule has been broken before, I'll break it again.  It is a Marriott, just not a timeshare.

Many (most) of you like beaches and their views. For me, it's ok. But this is my Hawaii.





And this is my most favorite view ever, though not a balcony:





Angels Landing, "they" say arguably the toughest hike in the US, no idea if it's reasonable or not. Many people have died getting there.


----------



## jme

Steve Fatula said:


> Rule has been broken before, I'll break it again.  It is a Marriott, just not a timeshare.
> 
> Many (most) of you like beaches and their views. For me, it's ok. But this is my Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 36492
> 
> And this is my most favorite view ever, though not a balcony:
> 
> View attachment 36493
> 
> Angels Landing, "they" say arguably the toughest hike in the US, no idea if it's reasonable or not. Many people have died getting there.



You ole rule-breaker, you  ..............             (Keep it up, I like it!!!!!  Gorgeous views!)


----------



## Superchief

Where is the Marriott? It looks like some of the scenery we see from the Zephyr or Southwest Chief.


----------



## pspercy

Steve Fatula said:


> Rule has been broken before, I'll break it again.  It is a Marriott, just not a timeshare.
> 
> Many (most) of you like beaches and their views. For me, it's ok. But this is my Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 36492
> 
> And this is my most favorite view ever, though not a balcony:
> 
> View attachment 36493
> 
> Angels Landing, "they" say arguably the toughest hike in the US, no idea if it's reasonable or not. Many people have died getting there.



Did you do that yourself?
I watched a YouTube of it, I could no more do that than fly to the moon.
Heights like that make me dizzy and even nauseous.


----------



## gln60

Steve Fatula said:


> Rule has been broken before, I'll break it again.  It is a Marriott, just not a timeshare.
> 
> Many (most) of you like beaches and their views. For me, it's ok. But this is my Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 36492
> 
> And this is my most favorite view ever, though not a balcony:
> 
> View attachment 36493
> 
> Angels Landing, "they" say arguably the toughest hike in the US, no idea if it's reasonable or not. Many people have died getting there.


Marriot courtyard..Sedona??


----------



## Steve Fatula

jme said:


> You ole rule-breaker, you  ..............             (Keep it up, I like it!!!!!  Gorgeous views!)



They really were. No water in sight! It's not always the ocean, doesn't do as much for me. You know me from previous trips! It was points from MVCI so sort of counts.

Here's what really made in special.... I've lost so much muscle the last few years due to various shoulder surgeries and replacement. I was getting medical massage for dystonia, and, the PT does classes to also strengthen joints. After she worked on me and saw me walk, she said something to the effect of I was in such terrible shape, and had such low balance, that I couldn't possibly be in her class for safety reasons. Hmmm.......



Superchief said:


> Where is the Marriott? It looks like some of the scenery we see from the Zephyr or Southwest Chief.



Springhill Suites, Zion National Park UTAH, still here. Used a cat6 7 night certificate. Going rate is over $700/night here due to summer demand, unreal for a Springhill. So, good use of cert! Got 1.35 cents value per Bonvoy point.



pspercy said:


> Did you do that yourself?
> I watched a YouTube of it, I could no more do that than fly to the moon.
> Heights like that make me dizzy and even nauseous.



Yes, 2 days ago. Am still sore and dehydrated! Not bad for 61 year old though, coming off a year of inactivity due to shoulder replacement. Hot tub helps a little at least. But yes, the youtube videos scared me too. I have lots of pictures from the climb but videos are better than pictures. Too many spots where some sort of camera attached to body would have been needed to take photo without perishing. One has to hold the chains else fall to death. But this photo below is typical, and it's a few hours of that. Bad step = 500 or 1000 ft sheer cliff.



gln60 said:


> Marriot courtyard..Sedona??



See above. Second time here.

This slope is steeper than it looks. Chains most of the way, spots where you must pull your body weight up. I'm sure a real pro rock climber wouldn't be bothered at all. But for normal folks...


----------



## HDiaz1

Ocean Pointe


----------



## jme

@ Steve, 
Watching your video would be plenty enough for me..........
but the pics ARE magnificent and we have every intention of visiting that part of this great country, albeit in a safer way.
We've flown over these types of areas many times, but never got to be there on the ground. I will say that from the air, it's incredibly beautiful.

Enjoy the pics, really do. I don't think anyone here minds, either. It gives us all an appreciation of what's really out there.
"Travel" includes far more than physical balconies......and I'd say enthusiastically that the most amazing vistas are more likely NOT from a balcony. (They're just the easy way to see where we typical Marriott people go, hence the thread.)

I once thought, until I saw them myself, that the Eiffel Tower, Big Ben, English castles and French chateaux, the Roman Colosseum,
and the towns of the Cinque Terre, for examples, were "only contained in a book", but we were quite wrong.
And so my perception of the Grande Canyon and the several national parks have always seemed equally ethereal to me since
we've never actually made plans to see them......but we WILL, and your pics help to inspire us now to make it happen.

After all, considering how the pandemic made us re-think life in general and travel in particular, what are we waiting for????


----------



## Steve Fatula

jme said:


> @ Steve,
> Watching your video would be plenty enough for me..........
> but the pics ARE magnificent and we have every intention of visiting that part of this great country, albeit in a safer way.
> We've flown over these types of areas many times, but never got to be there on the ground. I will say that from the air, it's incredibly beautiful.
> 
> Enjoy the pics, really do. I don't think anyone here minds, either. It gives us all an appreciation of what's really out there.
> "Travel" includes far more than physical balconies......and I'd say enthusiastically that the most amazing vistas are more likely NOT from a balcony. (They're just the easy way to see where we typical Marriott people go, hence the thread.)
> 
> I once thought, until I saw them myself, that the Eiffel Tower, Big Ben, English castles and French chateaux, the Roman Colosseum,
> and the towns of the Cinque Terre, for examples, were "only contained in a book", but we were quite wrong.
> And so my perception of the Grande Canyon and the several national parks have always seemed equally ethereal to me since
> we've never actually made plans to see them......but we WILL, and your pics help to inspire us now to make it happen.
> 
> After all, considering how the pandemic made us re-think life in general and travel in particular, what are we waiting for????



Reread my previous post, updated comments to you. About the PT...

You should come here one day. Of all the places we have been to in the world, for us, most beautiful. Very glad to provide inspiration, though, don't want to inspire anyone necessarily for that trail! Forget the trail, the mountains here are gorgeous, but very popular national park. Come before summer. You really don't want to hike any trail at 110 degrees, as is forecast in a few days, yes even without humidity. It will quickly dehydrate you.

I DO want to inspire folks to step outside their Marriott timeshares at times, the world is huge And seemingly endless places to go.


----------



## jwalk03

Marriott's Ocean Pointe- Sailfish Building- 1 bedroom oceanfront- 1st Floor


----------



## Quiet Pine

9th floor balcony, Marriott BeachPlace Towers, Fort Lauderdale, FL.


----------



## dioxide45

stslc said:


> View attachment 36807 Westin Cancun Lagoon view top floor balcony.


Vistana has its own thread for views from the balcony.


----------



## Theiggy

View from our room at Aruba Surf Club. Just checked in to Compass 3rd floor. It’s an exchange. View of the lazy river. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hangloose

Barony Beach Club - Garden View
Jasmine Tower
4th Floor - Room 9248

Partial overlooks the fire pit and Bleu’s Lagoon pool and splash zone.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanCali

Frenchman’s Cove St John building 4th floor - July 2021








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckp

frank808 said:


> Tonight's sunset MKO Kona tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So beautiful! What floor would this be and is this a 2BR Lockoff? Thank you


----------



## frank808

Yes lockoff and IIRC it was 11th floor Kona tower. Only got this room because of covid. Besides this time, have only ever gotten the end rooms in Kona tower facing ocean like this twice before in 10 years of trading into MKO.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gln60

Beach Place Towers intracostal view 11 floor corner unit


----------



## gln60

Ocean Watch 8th floor Oceanside,Scallop building


----------



## Luvtoride

Marriott Aruba Surf Club, Spyglass building, 3rd floor






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## disneymom1

OceanWatch 5th Floor Scallop building (Myrtle Beach, SC)


----------



## cory30

First photo is the famous parking lot view at Ko Olina (Moana building, 4th floor, 2 bdrm, Mountain View). This was an II exchange last month (June 18th) so we went in understanding this was likely where we would end up. In spite of the less than stellar view, we loved the resort and hope to visit again some day.

Second photo is from our 2nd week at Kauai Beach Club (Kilohana building, 8th floor, 1 bdrm x2, ocean front). This was also an II exchange so we were pleasantly surprised to receive this room placement for both rooms. Interestingly the resort contacted us about two weeks prior to check in date to let us know they had assigned both our rooms close together on the eighth floor.I thought that was a nice touch.

Both resorts honored the view category that was attached to the initial exchanges.


----------



## l0410z

Monarch 4th floor Azalea building,  fixed week 3843 deeded garden view.


----------



## l0410z

Monarch 4th floor Azalea building fixed week 3846 deeded oceanfront.


----------



## vacationlover2

Springhill Suites, Zion National Park UTAH, still here. Used a cat6 7 night certificate. Going rate is over $700/night here due to summer demand, unreal for a Springhill. So, good use of cert! Got 1.35 cents value per Bonvoy point.


I also stayed here on a 5 night certificate.  This is one of the nicest places I've ever stayed, and I've stayed at a lot of places.  Breakfast outside on the patio looking over those mountains is unbelievable.  Did you do the Narrows?  One of the most fun things I've ever done.


----------



## Aviator621

Frenchman Cove, Jost Van Dyke, 3rd Floor


----------



## gln60

Stayed in Jost Van Dyke building 4 years ago....loved the view of Charlotte Amalie in the distance...especially early evening...photo brings back memories..


----------



## dioxide45

Marriott Shadow Ridge Enclaves - Building 4300 3rd floor pool view.


----------



## dioxide45

Desert Springs Villas II - Building 426 first floor. All the duck poop on the patio made this one just about unusable.


----------



## dioxide45

Desert Springs Villas I - Building T - One of the few corner studios in DSVI with a parking lot view. We were moved from this to another because the AC wasn't working.


----------



## jme

dioxide45 said:


> Desert Springs Villas I - Building T - One of the few corner studios in DSVI with a parking lot view. We were moved from this to another because the AC wasn't working.
> View attachment 37920




Nice pics.

two things......
1. you're traveling entirely too much...so much so that we can't keep track. (maybe I'm just jealous)
2. so you're tinkering with the A/C units now when you dislike the villa location?


----------



## Fasttr

jme said:


> …. so you're tinkering with the A/C units now when you dislike the villa location?


It’s amazing what you can do with an old key card, a parking pass, and a couple  of random colored pool wristbands.  ;-)


----------



## dioxide45

Well... Ideally we really didn't want to move. We had already completely unpacked everything and DSV has no luggage carts! So I didn't want to have to repack and hand carry everything back to the car. But 80+ degrees for a week wasn't going to cut it. They did come to work on the AC and it only got worse after they left. When we I was carrying stuff out they were working on it some more, but we weren't taking any chances.


----------



## barrey

Maui Ocean Club, 5012
July 2021


----------



## dlpearson

barrey said:


> Maui Ocean Club, 5012
> July 2021
> View attachment 37970


Beautiful.  Is this a corner oceanfront unit (with the camera pointing north), or is 5012 an ocean view unit (and how many units back from the front is it)?


----------



## pspercy

dlpearson said:


> Beautiful.  Is this a corner oceanfront unit (with the camera pointing north), or is 5012 an ocean view unit (and how many units back from the front is it)?



Corner OF, Molokai wing


----------



## tahoe

I'm going to sneak in a couple non-MVCs from my Hawaii trip (but they are all part of the Marriott family):

Maui: WKORV - Ocean View 2605/2607, from an angle.




Kauai: Sheraton Coconut Beach Resort - Ocean Front 134 (free upgrade from a 35K points reservation!)




Kauai: Waiohai - Ocean View 6205 (FYI - literally everyone ahead of me @ check-in was complaining about their view.  I'll consider myself lucky - first time @ Waiohai, so wasn't sure what to expect.)




Takeaway: if you really want to see the ocean from your room, fork over $$$ for OF.


----------



## dioxide45

tahoe said:


> I'm going to sneak in a couple non-MVCs from my Hawaii trip (but they are all part of the Marriott family):


Vistana does have it's own thread;








						[Please post your VSE/Starwood] View from a BALCONY
					

All,  One of my favorite threads on the Marriott board is when TUGgers post the view from their balcony -- it's a great tool to get a sense for what the view plane is like from different properties and buildings.    I do not know if there is a similar thread here on Starwood board, but if not, I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## frank808

View from 11209 at Marriott Ko Olina.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnB3

Grande Ocean Kingfisher 8611







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

Just stayed at Ko Olina in 30440 Naia building, 4th floor across from the gym. Dreaded parking lot view. So bad not worthy of a picture! On a positive note I met the famous @frank808! 


I’ve now upgraded to Maui Ocean Club, ocean front. 3rd floor Lanai building! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Nice pic of the new digs.

It was great meeting you and your husband. One day we will make it to NYC. Have a great vacation and hope to meet up here in Hawaii again.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

frank808 said:


> Nice pic of the new digs.
> 
> It was great meeting you and your husband. One day we will make it to NYC. Have a great vacation and hope to meet up here in Hawaii again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



It was great meeting you too! Lmk if you do make it to NY! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Theiggy said:


> Just stayed at Ko Olina in 30440 Naia building, 4th floor across from the gym. Dreaded parking lot view. So bad not worthy of a picture!


Every view is worthy of a photo. This isn't a brag thread. It can be good to see the worst view we can expect at a certain property.


----------



## alwysonvac

I forgot to post this view from the parking lot from Ko Olina, Moana building.

During our stay in May, I wanted to see the dreaded wall view since I haven’t come across a picture on TUG.
So we took these from the parking lot. As you can see, these ground floor rooms face the wall.


----------



## gln60

alwysonvac said:


> I forgot to post this view from the parking lot from Ko Olina, Moana building.
> 
> During our stay in May, I wanted to see the dreaded wall view since I haven’t come across a picture on TUG.
> So we took these from the parking lot. As you can see, these ground floor rooms face the wall.
> 
> View attachment 39114
> 
> View attachment 39115


I agree....it is dreadful…thanks for posting


----------



## Theiggy

dioxide45 said:


> Every view is worthy of a photo. This isn't a brag thread. It can be good to see the worst view we can expect at a certain property.



Okay okay I took one photo from the window so it has a reflection but here ya go. 30440 Naia tower. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Theiggy said:


> Okay okay I took one photo from the window so it has a reflection but here ya go. 30440 Naia tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, it's bad. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## klpca

To follow up on @Theiggy 's Ko Olina experience here is the view from our Mountain View room in the Moana tower, room 20427 (per my folio - I hope that's right). Total luck of the draw. This was an II exchange, and I asked for something in the Naia tower. Yeah, that didn't happen.  I was absolutely fine with our room but the only problem that I had with it was the road noise which started up early in the morning. It was nice to have the shade on the balcony in the afternoon though.


----------



## klpca

Theiggy said:


> Okay okay I took one photo from the window so it has a reflection but here ya go. 30440 Naia tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious if you could see the planes on final approach to HNL? That is why I requested the Naia building - my dad is a aviation geek and if he couldn't see the ocean he would be just as happy watching the planes. Alas, we weren't anywhere close so we had to do our plane spotting from Longboards with a drink in hand.


----------



## Theiggy

klpca said:


> I'm curious if you could see the planes on final approach to HNL? That is why I requested the Naia building - my dad is a aviation geek and if he couldn't see the ocean he would be just as happy watching the planes. Alas, we weren't anywhere close so we had to do our plane spotting from Longboards with a drink in hand.



I honestly don’t know about the planes because I never set foot on that balcony! Mine was also an II exchange, Mountain View but I think bc it was the dedicated 2 bedroom it was in Naia, supposedly that’s where they are located. I really enjoyed Ko Olina. It was beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Theiggy said:


> I honestly don’t know about the planes because I never set foot on that balcony! Mine was also an II exchange, Mountain View but I think bc it was the dedicated 2 bedroom it was in Naia, supposedly that’s where they are located. I really enjoyed Ko Olina. It was beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes dedicated 2br units are only in Naia tower.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca

Theiggy said:


> I honestly don’t know about the planes because I never set foot on that balcony! Mine was also an II exchange, Mountain View but I think bc it was the dedicated 2 bedroom it was in Naia, supposedly that’s where they are located. I really enjoyed Ko Olina. It was beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. This was the only photo that I took too. We did have coffee out there in the morning and spent some time out there if we were "home" in the afternoon, but why spend time there when you can go somewhere outside near the water? I am not generally a fan of large resorts but I just love Ko Olina. It's one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Waiohai Beach Club room 2304.


----------



## melissy123

klpca said:


> I'm curious if you could see the planes on final approach to HNL? That is why I requested the Naia building - my dad is a aviation geek and if he couldn't see the ocean he would be just as happy watching the planes. Alas, we weren't anywhere close so we had to do our plane spotting from Longboards with a drink in hand.


I’ve taken a picture of the Ko Olina lagoons while on inter-island flights so I’m guessing you should be able to see those planes from Ko Olina? But we were still pretty high up at the time.


----------



## needvaca

melissy123 said:


> I’ve taken a picture of the Ko Olina lagoons while on inter-island flights so I’m guessing you should be able to see those planes from Ko Olina? But we were still pretty high up at the time.


I did happen to take a pic of the Ko Olina lagoons. That’s the Marriott at the bottom. And Aulani at the top
I don’t know why the pic is rotated


----------



## Lv2Trvl

We always request and usually get Naia tower facing the harbor. Owning an Island View we enjoy seeing Diamond Head (if we get a high floot) and the action in the harbor... always something coming and going. Years ago the Black Pearl from Pirates of the Caribbean was there in the harbor.. Fun. And yes - you can see the planes!  In the beginning before Naia and Moana were built we would get Island view in Kona and the views were great and we watched everything being built... Aulani, the condos, Four Seasons replacing the Ihilani, concerts etc... No matter where, it is all good! Hawaii 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jme

*Grande Ocean  August 30*






_*Moderator Note*: Photos removed at OP's request. <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## Carlsbadguy

alwysonvac said:


> I forgot to post this view from the parking lot from Ko Olina, Moana building.
> 
> During our stay in May, I wanted to see the dreaded wall view since I haven’t come across a picture on TUG.
> So we took these from the parking lot. As you can see, these ground floor rooms face the wall.
> 
> View attachment 39114
> 
> View attachment 39115


I was placed in one of those dreaded ground floor units once. We had arrived very late. Luckily the next day they were able to move us.


----------



## DanCali

Covid is gone? Sure feels like it..

Labor Day 2020 vs 2021 at Marco Island. Not sure how we got the exact same room…













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

Marriott Kauai Lagoons, room 1119. Island View!


----------



## hangloose

Marriott Courtyard at Carolina Beach (NC)


----------



## dioxide45

DanCali said:


> Covid is gone? Sure feels like it..
> 
> Labor Day 2020 vs 2021 at Marco Island. Not sure how we got the exact same room…


Was it an II exchange or DC point reservation?


----------



## samara64

@hangloose nice pics. Is it a hotel stay.

We are at KoOlina. Initially in a 2BR Ocean View (Moana) and then moved on Sat to a 2BR Penthouse Ocean view (Naia). This one is a corner unit with 3 balconies overlooking lagoon 3 & 4 (I thought there were only 3 lagoons) as well as the marina. Vaulted ceiling everywhere. Best unit so far in KoOlina in all my stays. I would call it Ocean Front unit.













Now the PH


----------



## DanCali

dioxide45 said:


> Was it an II exchange or DC point reservation?



DC points. We reserved OF and ended up in the exact same room 2 years in a row. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

DanCali said:


> We reserved OF


Unfortunately you only got GF.


----------



## DanCali

dioxide45 said:


> Unfortunately you only got GF.



That’s a common error for people who live in southeast FL. I believe we have true oceanfront at Ocean Pointe later this month.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hangloose

samara64 said:


> @hangloose nice pics. Is it a hotel stay.



Yes.  The Courtyard Marriott at Carolina Beach is a Marriott hotel (not timeshare). Rooms are all oceanfront and location is right next to the vintage boardwalk with rides, shops, etc. We used a few Cat5 hotel certificates over Labor Day weekend, which was well worth it. A 9th floor view. Lots to do at Carolina Beach (part of “Pleasure Island”). Beaches were very busy.

We’ll be in Ko Olina very soon, so your photos are a teaser in advance of our stay.  Fingers crossed for a good balcony view! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## samara64

hangloose said:


> Yes.  The Courtyard Marriott at Carolina Beach is a Marriott hotel (not timeshare). Rooms are all oceanfront and location is right next to the vintage boardwalk with rides, shops, etc. We used a few Cat5 hotel certificates over Labor Day weekend, which was well worth it. A 9th floor view. Lots to do at Carolina Beach (part of “Pleasure Island”). Beaches were very busy.
> 
> We’ll be in Ko Olina very soon, so your photos are a teaser in advance of our stay.  Fingers crossed for a good balcony view! Enjoy your stay!



Love Carolina Beaches and have few cat 5 certificates too so will try doing the same next year.


----------



## melissy123

samara64 said:


> @hangloose nice pics. Is it a hotel stay.
> 
> We are at KoOlina. Initially in a 2BR Ocean View (Moana) and then moved on Sat to a 2BR Penthouse Ocean view (Naia). This one is a corner unit with 3 balconies overlooking lagoon 3 & 4 (I thought there were only 3 lagoons) as well as the marina. Vaulted ceiling everywhere. Best unit so far in KoOlina in all my stays. I would call it Ocean Front unit.
> 
> View attachment 39632
> 
> View attachment 39624
> 
> View attachment 39625
> 
> Now the PH
> 
> View attachment 39627
> 
> View attachment 39628
> 
> View attachment 39629
> 
> View attachment 39630
> 
> View attachment 39631


I think that is the hands down best unit at Ko Olina!


----------



## samara64

melissy123 said:


> I think that is the hands down best unit at Ko Olina!



I do agree with that. 

We stayed in multiple PH units before on the 16th floor and this is by far the best. It is a corner unit so it is also larger and had a better layout than the normal units. They gave it to use for 14 days so no need for new key.


----------



## eyedude

MOC Lahaina Tower room 12210


----------



## pedro47

Steve Fatula said:


> Marriott Kauai Lagoons, room 1119. Island View!
> 
> View attachment 39618


----------



## pedro47

hangloose said:


> Yes.  The Courtyard Marriott at Carolina Beach is a Marriott hotel (not timeshare). Rooms are all oceanfront and location is right next to the vintage boardwalk with rides, shops, etc. We used a few Cat5 hotel certificates over Labor Day weekend, which was well worth it. A 9th floor view. Lots to do at Carolina Beach (part of “Pleasure Island”). Beaches were very busy.
> 
> We’ll be in Ko Olina very soon, so your photos are a teaser in advance of our stay.  Fingers crossed for a good balcony view! Enjoy your stay!


Where is The Courtyard Marriott's at Carolina Beach located ?


----------



## hangloose

pedro47 said:


> Where is The Courtyard Marriott's at Carolina Beach located ?



It is in Carolina Beach, North Carolina  of course, which is just South of Wilmington, NC.





__





						North Carolina Beach Hotels | Hotel Carolina Beach, NC | Courtyard
					

Courtyard Carolina Beach, one of the top North Carolina Beach hotels, sits right on the beach and is steps from the marina, the boardwalk and other top attractions.




					www.marriott.com


----------



## jd2601

Marriott Mountainside


----------



## pedro47

hangloose said:


> It is in Carolina Beach, North Carolina  of course, which is just South of Wilmington, NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina Beach Hotels | Hotel Carolina Beach, NC | Courtyard
> 
> 
> Courtyard Carolina Beach, one of the top North Carolina Beach hotels, sits right on the beach and is steps from the marina, the boardwalk and other top attractions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marriott.com


Thanks for sharing the information. We need a beach getaway for October.


----------



## Kimberly614

Marriott Aruba Ocean Club (room 5347)...we also had the studio 5348.  Not sure how we lucked out as this was an exchange through II.


----------



## gln60

Very Nice!


----------



## BigDawgTUG

Sunrise this a.m. from a harbor-facing window of Room 1802 at Boston Custom House.


----------



## jme

jd2601 said:


> View attachment 39717
> 
> View attachment 39719
> Marriott Mountainside



We've had that view, and it's nothing short of amazing, especially in ski season when it's absolutely covered up in snow!
The town is exhilarating and alive, and the time together as a family is forever seared into our memories.
It's one fantastic resort, one that will never be forgotten when the kids are young, but yet old enough to ski and have the time of their life!
Can't say enough about Park City in ski season, whether you're at Summit Watch or Mountainside, and we've been at both several times,
fortunate enough to enjoy those great conditions 6 years running. We still smile when talking about it.
One of the reasons we love to reminisce about our amazing trips to experience the greatest powder on the planet, and some of the best runs anywhere. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jme

BigDawgTUG said:


> Sunrise this a.m. from a harbor-facing window of Room 1802 at Boston Custom House.



Wow, this thread has shown so many views in different places that we have experienced and enjoyed many times. 
This is Boston Harbor, and is as great a view as can be found in the Marriott system. 
Frankly, any of the views, whether seeing the harbor or the romantic city view, North or South, are gorgeous. 
Custom House is our favorite property in the Marriott system, bar none, and that may be hard to imagine for those who think 
we are strictly Grande Ocean lovers----we do love GO, but Custom House is very special. 
We've been to Custom House 7 of the past 9 years, and are scheduled to be there again this November, circumstances permitting.
In Fall it's amazing....the very best is in mid-October, but it's enjoyable in November and December too. Pre-Christmas is always amazing.


----------



## chriskre

View from room 902/904 intracoastal view at Beachplace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca

@jd2601 and I must have been at Mountainside at the same time! Villa 7581/83


----------



## jd2601

I imagine this location and view during ski season is hard to beat.  This is our second visit and did not realize first visit how great the location is for hiking.  Beautiful trails that are so convenient.

We love HHI and own at the big three.  I think Custom House should be on our bucket list, seems like our likes are similar.  jd2601




jme said:


> We've had that view, and it's nothing short of amazing, especially in ski season when it's absolutely covered up in snow!
> The town is exhilarating and alive, and the time together as a family is forever seared into our memories.
> It's one fantastic resort, one that will never be forgotten when the kids are young, but yet old enough to ski and have the time of their life!
> Can't say enough about Park City in ski season, whether you're at Summit Watch or Mountainside, and we've been at both several times,
> fortunate enough to enjoy those great conditions 6 years running. We still smile when talking about it.
> One of the reasons we love to reminisce about our amazing trips to experience the greatest powder on the planet, and some of the best runs anywhere. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jd2601

klpca said:


> @jd2601 and I must have been at Mountainsude at the same time! Villa 7581/83View attachment 39812


What a great week, weather was beautiful (except a little smoky).  We really enjoyed our time at Mountainside!


----------



## vol_90

Apologies but not a view from our balcony as we spend most of the time on the beach.  Marriott Aruba Surf Club this week.  Unbelievable (no photo shop)!!


----------



## frank808

Enjoy Aruba. You coming back to MKO next year? 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanCali

Ocean Pointe Pompano building Oceanfront guest room facing NE. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchief

jd2601 said:


> What a great week, weather was beautiful (except a little smoky).  We really enjoyed our time at Mountainside!


We plan to go there again at about this time next year. It is a great late summer destination. Now we just need Marty to do some restaurant reviews.


----------



## jme

Superchief said:


> We plan to go there again at about this time next year. It is a great late summer destination. Now we just need Marty to do some restaurant reviews.



Just use this review article below:
I agree with the list, and my best two are actually her best two, Grappa & Riverhorse on Main, so she's definitely on the money.









						Park City Restaurants: 15 Top Picks from a Local (2022)
					

Park City Restaurants: an unbiased guide to the best restaurants in Park City, featuring everything from high end dining to affordable eats.




					www.femalefoodie.com
				




(if an ad page appears over the opening page, refresh and then continue scrolling the list, good luck)


----------



## pedro47

These are some excellent photos for free advertising for Marriott's hotels and timeshare resorts. Great vacations experience by real Marriott's vacationers. Just outstanding!!!!IMO


----------



## Fasttr

Left to right shots from balcony of villa 8434 ... 3rd floor Seahorse building at Grande Ocean, Hilton Head.  
















And had to toss in a pic of my 4 month old grandson for the awwww factor!!


----------



## jme

great villa, love the third floor in those buildings, 
and awesome little buddy!  
Congratulations


----------



## vikingsholm

Marriott AC Hotel in Innsbruck Austria, late August 2021, from top floor room, and common area balcony.

The thing that looks like a tower to the left of the green grassy area in the first photo is a ski jump. This was view from the room.





There was a common area balcony you could go out onto from the hall, looking in the other direction towards the heart of town, seen below.


----------



## DanCali

Ocean Pointe Sailfish building Oceanfront guest room facing NE. Lovely - but, unfortunately this most likely completes our 2021 stays...


----------



## Luvtoride

Fasttr said:


> And had to toss in a pic of my 4 month old grandson for the awww factor.


Fasttr, the best view of all...no matter what villa location you're in!   That's awesome...Thanks!


----------



## Luvtoride

DanCali said:


> Ocean Pointe Sailfish building Oceanfront guest room facing NE. Lovely - but, unfortunately this most likely completes our 2021 stays...


DanCali, we are headed to Ocean Pointe on Friday for a long weekend.  Thanks for the pics to help get us even more excited to arrive!


----------



## hangloose

Maui Ocean Club

2 Bedroom 3 Bath Oceanfront
Molokai Tower

9th Floor (“Penthouse”/Top Floor), North
Rooms 9011 (Master) and 9012 (Studio)
Perhaps the best views in the resort!!


9011 - 1BR Master Living Room w/ wrap around balcony









Master Bedroom - Balcony 2







9012 Studio Guestroom - Balcony #3
-  Faces the side towards Napili Towers




And an extra 

for fun…..Maui Nō Ka ʻOi!


----------



## Fasttr

^^^ Wowza!!!


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> ^^^ Wowza!!!


I know right, the place looks like a dump!


----------



## amycurl

I would call that a three bedroom, because I think I'd be sleeping on the lounger on the balcony every night, LOL!


----------



## Lv2Trvl

We love those ocean front corner units! Can't get any closer to the water. And since they are hotel conversions even the 1 bedroom comes with 2 bathrooms! Enjoy! 
Aloha 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hangloose

Lv2Trvl said:


> We love those ocean front corner units! Can't get any closer to the water. And since they are hotel conversions even the 1 bedroom comes with 2 bathrooms! Enjoy!
> Aloha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Distance to the ocean is SO close you can almost touch it.  Note the high tide in October leaving a very narrow beach in front…in combo with Kaanapali beach erosion issues.

View looking straight down from the balcony. Notice also the large lanias on floor 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## JIMinNC

So we checked out of Waiohai this morning, flew to Maui, and we got this view at Maui Ocean Club. We own ocean view, but this is darn near ocean front. 8105/6.


----------



## JIMinNC

The views yesterday were great, but this morning it was spectacular! We so love Maui Ocean Club.


----------



## hangloose

Maui Ocean Club

Lanai Tower

Oceanfront Studio
9th Floor
Room 9111


----------



## hangloose

Ko Olina Beach Club

3 Bedroom 3 Bath Oceanview
Na’ia Tower

16th Floor (Top Floor while no deeded Penthouse for 3BRs)
Rooms 31623 (Master) and 31621 (Studio)
From 31623 Main Balcony






From 31623 Master Bedroom (…and yes the master bedroom has vaulted ceilings with the extra ‘penthouse’ window)







From 31621 Studio balcony (small)




Not sure why these are posting horizontal vs vertical (original)?


----------



## Fasttr

hangloose said:


> Not sure why these are posting horizontal vs vertical (original)?


I thought perhaps you just fell over because the view was so nice!!  ;-)


----------



## trev111t

Newport Coast Villas, second floor of building 4200. No elevator, but not a problem for us.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lv2Trvl

Newport Coast Villas. Bldg 4100 2nd floor ( with elevator). Tonight's sunset.
Arrived yesterday afternoon. First get-together for the entire family in two (covid) years! Been meeting here every September or October for a long time. NorCal, SoCal & East Coast.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gregloucks

Great pictures!  They bring back lots of memories for us. For many years we spent the winters in unit 4142.  I'm guessing you're in 4120? Enjoy your reunion! Looks like you'll get a good rain storm tomorrow, then some nice Santa Ana's for a couple days.


----------



## dmbrand

Frenchman’s Cove in St. Thomas. We are non Marriott owners, and were happy to get 3rd floor in the St. John building.  Cruise ships are back; one in port yesterday, and Carnival Magic just pulled in this morning.


----------



## jme

*Hilton Head's Grande Ocean*.........Sand Castle top floor.......3rd week of December 2021

*Two sunrises* & *one sunset*


----------



## GrayFal

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club Lāhaina Tower Garden View unit 2201


----------



## eyedude

December 2021.  Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Tower.  Room 11208


----------



## Link

Marriott OceanWatch
Maple building
4th Floor Garden View
You can see a sliver of water between the resort and the hotel.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Dsv1, room 9607


----------



## JIMinNC

We were very pleased to get 6th floor Napili Villas on a 1BR OF Destination Points reservation for our stay at Maui Ocean Club this week. It's a great view for a DP reservation. We came in on Sunday after a week at HGVC KIng's Land on the Big Island and have been doing some whale watching, and yesterday we also rented an airplane and flew around Maui for about an hour and a half (I'm a pilot). The weather has been gorgeous.

We also enjoyed a Trilogy sunset cruise and dinner at Kimo's with @TXTortoise and his wife. 

This is our first time staying in the Lahaina/Napili Villas (we own in the original MOC section), and we love the Villas!


----------



## pedro47

Link said:


> Marriott OceanWatch
> Maple building
> 4th Floor Garden View
> You can see a sliver of water between the resort and the hotel.


Great photos from the Maple building in Myrtle Beach, SC.
The Maple and The Pine are not ocean front buildings.


----------



## jd2601

A relaxing week at Shadow Ridge Villages


----------



## Shirtman

Miami Marriott Biscayne Bay


----------



## scootr5

Oceanwatch Myrtle Beach, Starfish building 14th floor


----------



## jwalk03

Oceanwatch, Myrtle Beach- Pine 4th Floor


----------



## scootr5

jwalk03 said:


> Oceanwatch, Myrtle Beach- Pine 4th Floor
> 
> View attachment 50349


Are you here now? We
Are here though Friday morning.


----------



## jwalk03

scootr5 said:


> Are you here now? We
> Are here though Friday morning.



Yes, till Saturday.


----------



## KS2beach

Ocean Watch- Myrtle Beach 
Scallop building 
2nd floor


----------



## frank808

MKO Moana 20914 2br of 3br unit. We actually got a unit above 5th floor!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vacation dreaming

JIMinNC said:


> We were very pleased to get 6th floor Napili Villas on a 1BR OF Destination Points reservation for our stay at Maui Ocean Club this week. It's a great view for a DP reservation. We came in on Sunday after a week at HGVC KIng's Land on the Big Island and have been doing some whale watching, and yesterday we also rented an airplane and flew around Maui for about an hour and a half (I'm a pilot). The weather has been gorgeous.
> 
> We also enjoyed a Trilogy sunset cruise and dinner at Kimo's with @TXTortoise and his wife.
> 
> This is our first time staying in the Lahaina/Napili Villas



Do DP reservations typically receive lesser views than owners?


----------



## JIMinNC

vacation dreaming said:


> Do DP reservations typically receive lesser views than owners?



Based on my understanding of room assignment priorities at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (based on posts by others here on TUG), MOC week owners get top priority for room assignments within their room size and view category. Points reservations come after that, but before Interval International trades. I'm not sure what the tie breakers might be within that broader hierarchy. It is possible that since we are also MOC weeks owners, plus Presidential level, that somehow that helped us snag a better room assignment even though we were booking with points for last month's trip.


----------



## Dean

vacation dreaming said:


> Do DP reservations typically receive lesser views than owners?


The short answer is yes.  There is a fair amount of variability between resorts, not so much in the order but some add a few additional tweaks and some are more rigid than others.  You'll get the view reserved but owners of weeks using their weeks will get priority.  For most resorts a points owner will get the same priority as a Marriott exchanger but now that II doesn't transmit that info through to the resort.  One of the treats might include owners at that resort not using their week would move up a little.  Concurrent or consecutive weeks will be at the top of their group assuming the same view type and unit type.  I have extensive experience on this subject at Grande Ocean with 12-15 units (2BR) including a mix of views and a mix of reservation methods (exchange, points, owned).  The buildings are 5 stories and during the time we go (peak summer), we've never had above a 3rd floor and I believe all but one were first or second floor.  This is c/w their provided information.  As long as their reasonable and consistent (always have been), I'm satisfied.


----------



## DJensen

*PLAYA ANDALUZA - Estepona, Spain (Huelva Building, Room 3308)*


----------



## hangloose

Marriott Ocean Pointe

3BR Oceanfront
Pompano Building, South Side
4711 (Lockoff) and 4712 (Master)
7th Floor (Top floor “_Penthouse_”)

4711 (Lockoff)




4712 (Master)









and around the corner into the inlet.


----------



## frank808

The TS God's are smiling down on us. Our new villa for the next 8 weeks. If any tuggers are here, I would love to meet up with you. This is Naia #31213.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

frank808 said:


> The TS God's are smiling down on us. Our new villa for the next 8 weeks. If any tuggers are here, I would love to meet up with you. This is Naia #31213.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Lv2Trvl

frank808 said:


> The TS God's are smiling down on us. Our new villa for the next 8 weeks. If any tuggers are here, I would love to meet up with you. This is Naia #31213.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Aloha Frank 
We are headed over Sunday. Will be there til Monday 4/25 when we go to Waiohai. 
Great room and view! We'll be in Naia but the other view. We bought Island view years ago and enjoy watching the harbor activity and views back to Honolulu and Diamond Head. We usually get highest floors.
Hopefully we can get together for a Tugger Aloha!
Alice


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vacation1

Ocean Pointe - Pompano Oceanview North Side Unit 4406 - Master 1BR of 2BR Lock-off. Couldn't have been happier with view - looks close enough to Oceanfront for me!


----------



## TravelTime

Marriott Ko Olina #31631 penthouse in Naia building


----------



## frank808

Lv2Trvl said:


> Aloha Frank
> We are headed over Sunday. Will be there til Monday 4/25 when we go to Waiohai.
> Great room and view! We'll be in Naia but the other view. We bought Island view years ago and enjoy watching the harbor activity and views back to Honolulu and Diamond Head. We usually get highest floors.
> Hopefully we can get together for a Tugger Aloha!
> Alice
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Would love to meet up. PM me when you get in. See you then.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lv2Trvl

Arrived yesterday. View from 10th floor Naia building "Island view" Ko'Olina. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Sunset tonight. Very clear with no clouds blocking the setting sun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog

TravelTime said:


> Marriott Ko Olina #31631 penthouse in Naia building
> 
> View attachment 52207




Like a postcard!!!


----------



## hangloose

Grande Vista
Building 78, Top Floor, 
2BR No lockoff, Room 7644
Overlooks the lake.  (Nice to see they added fun lights to the bridge!).


----------



## dioxide45

hangloose said:


> Grande Vista
> Building 78, Top Floor,
> 2BR No lockoff, Room 7644
> Overlooks the lake.  (Nice to see they added fun lights to the bridge!).
> 
> View attachment 52891
> View attachment 52892


Interesting about the lights on the bridge. I think they put those up for Christmas and just never took them down.


----------



## Wanderlustgrl

bazzap said:


> Phuket Beach Club - November 2014 - Our favourite resort and view (so far!)


This is our bucket list


----------



## frank808

Beautiful sunset while on lanai. Today we get the bonus of listening to music from Fia Fia and the fire dance in last pic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

frank808 said:


> The TS God's are smiling down on us. Our new villa for the next 8 weeks. If any tuggers are here, I would love to meet up with you. This is Naia #31213.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That is one gorgeous view.


----------



## Lv2Trvl

Aloha. Checked in Monday to Waiohai. This is our home for a couple weeks. Villa 2203.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryDouglas




----------



## hangloose

GaryDouglas said:


> View attachment 53219



Where and what resort is this?  Looks like Maui - Molokai…just lower floor with the huge balcony?


----------



## dlpearson

hangloose said:


> Where and what resort is this?  Looks like Maui - Molokai…just lower floor with the huge balcony?


Based upon the angle, and the grassy area in front, I'm guessing ocean front Lanai building (3rd or 4th floor).


----------



## hangloose

dlpearson said:


> Based upon the angle, and the grassy area in front, I'm guessing ocean front Lanai building (3rd or 4th floor).



Agree.  Almost feels like the Maui Owners Lounge in Lanai Building?  Or perhaps 1 floor up.  Anyhow…great spot(s)!


----------



## dioxide45

Perhaps @GaryDouglas can come back and confirm?


----------



## dioxide45

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve. 2BR Dedicated unit, 2nd Floor Messina.


----------



## GaryDouglas

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps @GaryDouglas can come back and confirm?


2107 Lana'i Building, corner pool side.  The lanai also wraps around the windows overlooking the pools.  As I remember, I also took a pano from that location.  Hard view to leave...


----------



## michael49

This past March, our view at Waiohai, Hale 8, Ocean View, yet really Ocean Front! We are owners and requested either Hale 1 or Hale 8. Other times we were always in Hale 2, above what used to be the restaurant.


----------



## DannyMc

Lv2Trvl said:


> Aloha. Checked in Monday to Waiohai. This is our home for a couple weeks. Villa 2203.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Is this an Island View?  Which Hale?  Which floor?


----------



## Lv2Trvl

Hale 2. 2nd floor above lobby. Ocean view.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael49

As noted in my earlier post, that's the view we normally get as owners.


----------



## DanCali

Marriott‘s Playa Andaluza “sea front” ground floor.

More of a pool view than sea view, Might have preferred a garden view on a higher floor (with more privacy).


----------



## 10spro

Marriott Waikoloa Beach Club. Told them highest floor possible, so we got the bottom level next to the door where everyone walks in and out. Note to self: pay for the view.


----------



## mdurette

Frenchmans, about 5 years ago - loved watching the cruise ships come in and on this particular morning a storm came by, and we had a double rainbow.


----------



## gln60

Crystal Shores last week….10th floor Island View


----------



## Maple Leaf

Aruba Surf Club


----------



## Maple Leaf

Village d'Ile-de-France - View from the Front Door: cute little kitty's on the resort waiting to get into the room


----------



## DanCali

Playa Andaluza sea front Granada building 2nd floor 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple Leaf

Frenchman's Cove


----------



## Venter

Marriott Los Suenos Costa Rica.
Room 2303 one bedroom 3rd floor.


----------



## eyedude

Newport Coast Villas building 3800


----------



## pedro47

frank808 said:


> The TS God's are smiling down on us. Our new villa for the next 8 weeks. If any tuggers are here, I would love to meet up with you. This is Naia #31213.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Now eight (8) weeks vacations;  now that is an awesome vacation.


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> Now eight (8) weeks vacations;  now that is an awesome vacation.


I am not sure I would call what frank does "vacation"...


----------



## stslc

View from our 1BR Garden View Maui OC.  4th floor Lanai Building.  Looking right, center, left.  Not bad for an II trade to a Garden view.


----------



## frank808

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure I would call what frank does "vacation"...


I goto work everyday, more like a staycation 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## hangloose

Kauai Beach Club

1 Bedroom Oceanview

Kahili Wing - Room 877 - 8th Floor


----------



## wballoni

Marriott's Grande Ocean, room 8051 Dolphin building balcony, late afternoon.


----------



## Dean

These are (in order).  Grande Ocean from the Dolphin building, looking back at Grande Ocean, our full group (minus 3) and the week before from the Bluegreen resort on Ellis Square
in Savannah (Container Ship on the river).


----------



## frank808

Tonites sunset with Fia Fia on thr lawn below.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10spro

Marriott Timber Lodge. We asked for high floor and gondola view. The girl at the front desk was pretty happy with herself. Technically, had we brought binoculars, I think you can see the gondolas going up the hill. As far as a high floor, 1 or 2 higher would have meant we weren’t  staring into the apartments across the street. All in all, I know there are much worse locations here, happy we're not in one of those.


----------



## Fasttr

Almost forgot to post these from our May visit to Aruba Surf Club.
3BR OV villa at far (from Sea) end of Compass building, 7th floor.... I believe it was villa #7701


----------



## Aviator621

Frenchman's Cove, Jost Van Dyke Building


----------



## gln60

Aruba Surf Club


----------



## jme

frank808 said:


> I goto work everyday, more like a staycation
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



Every now and then I like to go back through the "View from the Balcony" posts, starting at the most recent post and going backwards.
Even though I've seen most of them many times now, the views are still amazing.
I've decided that when I grow up, I want to be like Frank808......just sayin'.


----------



## trev111t

Checking out today from Maui Ocean Club. 5th floor, Lanai Tower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

Ritz Carlton Club, St Thomas.





Frenchmans Cove, St Thomas


----------



## frank808

Home for the next 3 weeks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

frank808 said:


> Home for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



You've got it rough Frank.   (TUG needs a Shaka emoji)


----------



## 10spro

frank808 said:


> Home for the next 3 weeks.


Hey @frank808 we’ll be there 8/26 for a week and a day, though I’m confident our view will not be that nice. Maybe we can get together for another TUG meetup. Any days/times you’re available? Would love to catch up with you again.


----------



## gln60

Beach Place Towers..Intercoastal view


----------



## frank808

10spro said:


> Hey @frank808 we’ll be there 8/26 for a week and a day, though I’m confident our view will not be that nice. Maybe we can get together for another TUG meetup. Any days/times you’re available? Would love to catch up with you again.


You never know about view. The previous 3 weeks I got 4th floor using my deeded weeks. These 3 weeks are exchanges and I got a higher floor. Just prepare for the worst and be glad if you are assigned a better villa. This applies to deeded owner weeks also.

Glad to meet up and catch up with you and any tuggers. I just prefer weekdays in the evenings 7pm or later. 

See you then.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

slip said:


> You've got it rough Frank.  (TUG needs a Shaka emoji)


Someone's got to sacrifice 

Well not all weeks here have a nice view. But I am definitely grateful we get to stay here so often. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

Maple Leaf said:


> Aruba Surf ClubView attachment 56702



Beautiful view. What view category and floor was this on?


----------



## DanCali

Crystal shores GF View 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime

DanCali said:


> Crystal shores GF View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am staying in GF next June. Looks like you got one of the desirable end units. What floor are you on?


----------



## TravelTime

Does anyone have views from Westin St John? I have seen views from the hillside units. Obviously there is no view from the 3BR pool units. I have never seen views from the other buildings. I am interested in whether they have ocean views since they are closer to the ocean and beach.


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> Does anyone have views from Westin St John? I have seen views from the hillside units. Obviously there is no view from the 3BR pool units. I have never seen views from the other buildings. I am interested in whether they have ocean views since they are closer to the ocean and beach.


Have you tried looking through the thread that is in the Vistana forum?








						[Please post your VSE/Starwood] View from a BALCONY
					

All,  One of my favorite threads on the Marriott board is when TUGgers post the view from their balcony -- it's a great tool to get a sense for what the view plane is like from different properties and buildings.    I do not know if there is a similar thread here on Starwood board, but if not, I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## DanCali

TravelTime said:


> I am staying in GF next June. Looks like you got one of the desirable end units. What floor are you on?



No complaints but not sure the SW end units are most desirable to us. That pool can get quite noisy and the master BR is right on top of it. Not really an issue after dark though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanCali

Nothing to write home about this Ocean Pointe OS view (Sailfish bdg) but I couldn't help taking out the camera when that Margaritaville cruise ship sailed right by!


----------



## jme

DanCali said:


> *Nothing to write home about* this Ocean Pointe OS view (Sailfish bdg) but I couldn't help taking out the camera when that Margaritaville cruise ship sailed right by!
> 
> View attachment 64685
> 
> 
> View attachment 64686




Heck, I'd write home about it!  
Compared to the view I'm looking at right now (my office desk), I'd swap you in about half a nanosecond.
I would even sleep on the back seat of one of those vehicles in the parking lot.
Enjoy.


----------



## DanCali

One more Ocean Pointe Sailfish building view - this time facing North. It’s pretty much a parking lot view but a high floor compensates. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Sunset Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Tower


----------



## Fasttr

^^^ That one deserves a REALLY like button.


----------



## gln60




----------



## gln60

gln60 said:


> View attachment 65211


Building 3900 Newport Coast Villas...above 3 photos


----------



## GrayFal

Doesn't get much better than this!
Good morning Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Tower


----------



## Fasttr

^^^ Now you’re just showing off.  ;-)


----------



## GrayFal

Fasttr said:


> ^^^ Now you’re just showing off.  ;-)


It is so lovely to be here. 
thanks @marmite for your help


----------



## pspercy

GrayFal said:


> It is so lovely to be here.
> thanks @marmite for your help



Any comments on reported walkway issues between MOC and Whalers' ?
Recently reported closed due to erosion.
Thanks, have a a great trip 

Roll on November . . .


----------



## GrayFal

pspercy said:


> Any comments on reported walkway issues between MOC and Whalers' ?
> Recently reported closed due to erosion.
> Thanks, have a a great trip
> 
> Roll on November . . .


We have not walked down that way but pictures of the closure were posted on the Facebook group.
There is ZERO beach here.


----------



## 10spro

pspercy said:


> Any comments on reported walkway issues between MOC and Whalers' ?
> Recently reported closed due to erosion..


Here's the view from Molokai tower. There is no beach in front of MOC.


----------



## Fasttr

Marriott's Grande Ocean - Hilton Head Island - Ocean Front - Villa 8456 Sea Horse building - 5th floor


----------



## GrayFal

Marriott's Waiohai Resort Kauai
Island View ( courtyard) Building 8
And view of pool/beach from Bridge

Thanks @marmite again!


----------



## Lv2Trvl

Newport Coast Villa #4324
Santa Catalina at sunset.
Another great stay. Not our favorite building but was great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

From Kona building.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jme

frank808 said:


> From Kona building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



OK, frank808, stop it.


----------



## jwalk03

Aruba Surf Club

Compass Tower- 7816


----------



## pedro47

Fasttr said:


> Marriott's Grande Ocean - Hilton Head Island - Ocean Front - Villa 8456 Sea Horse building - 5th floor


That was the villa number we were assigned for our 45th wedding annivesary @ GO.
Excellent direct ocean front view,
To the OP thanks for sharing those photos.


----------



## Fasttr

pedro47 said:


> That was the villa number we were assigned for our 45th wedding annivesary @ GO.
> Excellent direct ocean front view,
> To the OP thanks for sharing those photos.


It really is a great unit.  Since its a corner unit, you get a nice view out of the side window by the dining room table also.  Really lightens up the villa, and gives you a great view from almost anywhere.


----------



## vikingsholm

Staying at the Mountain Valley Lodge in Breckenridge this week. Got an overnight dusting of snow that added to the effect.

Living Room View






Bedroom view.


----------



## chunkygal

Marriott Myrtle beach ocean dunes balcony garden view


----------



## pedro47

chunkygal said:


> View attachment 66579
> Marriott Myrtle beach ocean dunes balcony garden view


This photo is from either the Maple or Pine Building


----------



## Marathoner

frank808 said:


> From Kona building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



What camera did you use for this shot?  Visually very impressive!


----------



## frank808

Marathoner said:


> What camera did you use for this shot? Visually very impressive!


My Samsung Note 10. A 4 year old phone. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## chunkygal

Marriott Ocean watch Dunes 5085 garden view


----------



## JIMinNC

Our view from last week at Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I, Building M, Unit 9631...





That view is not as good as our view in 2018 overlooking the lake, but it still ain't too bad.

Here's our view now from Marriott's Newport Coast Villas, Unit 3642. We're just staying at NCV for three nights this time, but we will be back. It's our first time at this beautiful resort.





We spent most of the weekend in the Temecula wine country between the DSV and NCV stays. Highly recommend Temecula. We stayed one night at the Springhill Suites using a Bonvoy free night certificate.


----------



## Vacation1

Room 4633 Newport Coast Villas. Better than expected since it was an exchange using a week.


----------



## pedro47

frank808 said:


> From Kona building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I loved that photo


----------



## pedro47

vikingsholm said:


> Staying at the Mountain Valley Lodge in Breckenridge this week. Got an overnight dusting of snow that added to the effect.
> 
> Living Room View
> 
> View attachment 65921
> 
> 
> Bedroom view.
> 
> View attachment 65922


outstanding changing of fall color of trees


----------



## frank808

This was last week Tuesday night. Different view than usual.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

frank808 said:


> This was last week Tuesday night. Different view than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Where is this photo taken from???
 Looks liked a huge social gathering.


----------



## gln60

The photo appears to be from a unit at Marriot Ko Olina….the fia fia luau.


----------



## jme

gln60 said:


> The photo appears to be from a unit at Marriot Ko Olina….the fia fia luau.



hmmmm, and all the while I thought frank808 had simply invited some of his friends.....
(he's still my traveling hero......)


----------



## gln60

jme said:


> hmmmm, and all the while I thought frank808 had simply invited some of his friends.....
> (he's still my traveling hero......)


Mine too…LOL


----------



## frank808

pedro47 said:


> Where is this photo taken from???
> Looks liked a huge social gathering.


Fia Fia luau on Tuesday nights at Marriott Ko olina beach resort. It was 8th floor Kona tower. I think 10821.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gln60

frank808 said:


> Fia Fia luau on Tuesday nights at Marriott Ko olina beach resort. It was 8th floor Kona tower. I think 10821.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Hi Frank..question on Ko Olina…I have booked a 1 Bedroom Mountain View unit for my daughter and fiancés honeymoon next year..any advice on the best building to request?…of course I will request a high floor…thanks in advance


----------



## frank808

High floor will be the best. Will most likely be in Kona or Moana tower. Best and highest would be Moana tower. The two highest floors in Kona is the sales center.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmharris

frank808 said:


> From Kona building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



What Hawaii resort is this?  What island?


----------



## frank808

Marriott Ko Olina Beach Resort
Oahu

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sponger76

dmharris said:


> What Hawaii resort is this?  What island?


Ko Olina


----------



## gln60

View from Marriot Pulse San Diego..

  El Cortez Hotel


----------



## gln60

Jost Van Dyke building...Frenchmans Cove


----------



## gln60

Aruba Surf Club Compass building OV


----------



## vikingsholm

Ko Olina. Day and Night.


----------



## Wei339

Photos from 4123 at Marriott Newport Coast Villas.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Playa Andaluza Cadiz Building Sea Front view




 Building


----------



## gln60

Marriot Canyon Villas


----------



## frank808

Another beautiful day at MKO. Actually very quiet with relatively empty pool and lagoon. This is the quiet before the storm of Thanksgiving week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

IMHO, these amazing photos were some of our reasons to purchased a timeshare 30 plus years ago.


----------



## GaryDouglas

Newport Coast Villas, sun disappearing behind Santa Catalina, at the right time at the right place with an iPhone that has HDR...


----------



## GaryDouglas

...and then there is this one...


----------



## gln60

Marriot Imperial Palms.


----------



## tahoe

4246 2 bdrm Grand Residence at Lake Tahoe.  
Timber Lodge right behind the Heavenly Gondola.


----------



## PamMo

Willow Lodge #2516
Branson, MO


----------

